# Sexuelle Belästigung in WOW



## Thothem (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.

Wörter wie du schlam.., du fo..., geh spülen oder so sind doch schon ziemlich krass. Möchte einfach nur
wissen ob es euch (die auch einen weiblichen Char) spielen auch so geht.

Überlege wirklich mir keinen weiblichen Char mehr zu erstellen, da ich diese Beschimpfungen nicht mehr
ertrage.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Lillyan (27. August 2008)

Ich bin weiblich, spiele weibliche Charaktere und mir ist noch nie sowas passiert. Reporten, wenn sowas passiert und fertig oO


----------



## ReWahn (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



Privatserver?

Wenn nicht schreib ein Ticket. Für so etwas gibts in der regel nen Permaban.


----------



## Psychopatrix (27. August 2008)

Muss an Dir liegen ... ich bin zwar n kerl .. aber hab auch n paar Weibliche chars ... und ich wurd noch nie schräge angemacht.... und ich spiele schon sehr lange .. und auf verschiedenen Servern


----------



## Tk_Seppel (27. August 2008)

also ich spiele auch nen weiblichen char, habe diese Probleme aber nicht.


mfg


----------



## prayerofdoom (27. August 2008)

ähhhhh also ich hab auhc nen weiblichen char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bei mir wirkt das eher in de andere richtung^^
mfg
prayer


----------



## thefattoy (27. August 2008)

Also meine Freundin spielt auch nur weibliche chars und sowas ist noch nie vorgekommen
(bei meinem weibl. char übrigens auch nicht)
Würd ich auch einfach sofort ein ticket erstellen wenn sowas vorkommt.


----------



## Thogrum (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



Hallo,

nun... ich bin ein Mann, aber ich habe von vielen meiner Freundinnen gehört, dass es echt übel sein solle, wie oft, Frauen doch nach ihren persönlichen Daten gefragt werden bzw. die weiblichen Polygone nach persönlichen Daten ausgefragt. Es ist nicht nur in World of Warcraft so, es ist in anderen MMORPGS auch so, wie z.B. HDRO.

Drum solle man echt vorsichtig sein, ganz abzulehnen und auszuweichen wäre die Möglichkeit eines männlichen Charakters anzudenken. Wenn man jedoch auch sein Weibliches Ich auch als Polygon wahren möchte, so solle man lernen damit umzugehen und einfach einen "Schutzschild" ziehen und sich von solchen grässlichen Anmachen, bzw. auch dummen Anmachen einfach gar nicht angesprochen fühlen und solche Personen einfach zu ignorieren.

- meine Meinung und Möglichkeiten -

Liebe Grüße,

Steven/Thogrum


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Wörter wie du schlam.., du fo..., geh spülen oder so sind doch schon ziemlich krass. Möchte einfach nur
> wissen ob es euch (die auch einen weiblichen Char) spielen auch so geht.


Wie verhälst du dich bitte ingame, dass dich Leute so derartig beschimpfen? O.ô
btw: sind das keine sexuellen Belästigungen sondern einfach Beleidigungen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. August 2008)

Je nach Server sind solche Leute doch eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Ich denke nicht, dass man sich in einem Spiel mit einer Ignorierungsfunktion ernsthaft mit solchen Problemen auseinandersetzen muss, warum auch, mindert doch nur den Spielspaß.
Melde solche Störenfriede einem GM und genieße das, für was du monatlich zahlst.


----------



## ReWahn (27. August 2008)

Thogrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nun... ich bin ein Mann, aber ich habe von vielen meiner Freundinnen gehört, dass es echt übel sein solle, wie oft, Frauen doch nach ihren persönlichen Daten gefragt werden bzw. die weiblichen Polygone nach persönlichen Daten ausgefragt. Es ist nicht nur in World of Warcraft so, es ist in anderen MMORPGS auch so, wie z.B. HDRO.
> 
> ...



Meinste nicht du übertreibst?

Es gibt mindestens so viele weibliche chars wie männliche... und das hier ist der erste fall dieser art von dem ich höre... 

Wie gesagt: Ticket! Nicht Ignore, nicht auf sich beruhen assen, sondern Ticket.


----------



## o0Miller0o (27. August 2008)

Bin zwar nicht weiblich und spiele auch keine weiblichen Chars (daher passiert mir das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber kaum ertönt im Teamspeak mal ne weilbliche Stimme wird das Mädel stundenlang angebaggert (zum Teil auch auf ne üble Art)... Das ist dann doch recht nervig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Willste Raiden oder so die ganze zeit "Wo wohnst du? Wie alt bist du? Wie groß sind deine ...?" *gähn*. Solln sich im RL ihre Mädels suchen.


----------



## Kynos (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie verhälst du dich bitte ingame, dass dich Leute so derartig beschimpfen? O.ô
> btw: sind das keine sexuellen Belästigungen sondern einfach Beleidigungen.




Das ist ja wieder mal typisch, erstmal das opfer die schuld in die schuhe schieben


----------



## Shadria (27. August 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Muss an Dir liegen ... ich bin zwar n kerl .. aber hab auch n paar Weibliche chars ... und ich wurd noch nie schräge angemacht.... und ich spiele schon sehr lange .. und auf verschiedenen Servern



"muss an dir liegen....." .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....selten so ne doofe Antwort gehört...

@TE: setz die Leute auf ignore und schreib ein Ticket... mehr Möglichkeiten hast du leider wohl nicht


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

Ich spiel eine untote Frau, was die Allgemeinheit in der Regel nicht so anmacht.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (27. August 2008)

Ich spiele auch weibliche Chars, bin aber bislang nicht so beleidigt worden. Vielleicht liegt das ja am Server oder deinem ingame-Verhalten? Keine Ahnung. Ich kenne dich ja nicht und will dir auch nichts böses unterstellen. Wenn mich so jemand beleidigen würde, dann würde ich auch nen Ticket schreiben.


----------



## b1ubb (27. August 2008)

spiel selbst nen weiblichen orc
und hatte noch nie solche beleidigungen gehört !

also keine ahnung was du machst im spiel
aber ich schätze, solche beschimpfungen kommen nicht von irgendwo !?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vargad (27. August 2008)

Hi,

kann es sein, dass diejenigen wissen, dass du auch in wirklichkeit ne Frau bist? Weil es spielen so viele Männer mit weiblichen Chars, dass da meines Wissens nach nicht solche Beleidigungen kommen. Kommt halt auch immer drauf an, wie man darauf antwortet und ob man sowas provoziert (kenne dich ja nicht)

Allerdings halte ich es für keine gute Idee, das in nem öffentlichen Forum zu posten. Wenn du Pech hast kommen hier die gleichen Antworten wie im Brachlandchat wie "mimimi" oder "heul doch"... 
Trotzdem bist du wohl auf der sicheren Seite, wenn du nen männlichen Charakter spielst. Da kanns dann höchstens irgendwann losgehen, wenn du dich im TS "outen" musst. Aber insgesamt glaube ich, dass solche Beschimpfungen doch eher die Ausnahme sind, auch wenn echte Frauen dahinter sitzen. Ich denke spätestens ins einer Raidgilde entwickelt man dann auch etwas Respekt. 
Ansonsten: Ticket schreiben und den Spieler melden, wenn es wirklich zu krass wird.

Grüße,
Vargad


----------



## Morphes (27. August 2008)

Da tun sich mir ja Abgründe auf wenn ich das hier so lese! 
Bei solchen Angelegenheiten kannst du dich ruhig an einen GM deines Vertrauens wenden!


----------



## Denji (KdV) (27. August 2008)

Ich spiel paar Weibliche Chars und finde es einfach unreif wenn man solche Sachen schreibt nur weil jemand einen Weiblichen Char spielt(bin Männlich); Igno und Ticket würde ich an deiner stelle machen, mach ich auch weil solche Leute es einfach verdient haben...
Im Ts ist dass zum Teil echt krass, da wir uns aber zum teil fast alle rl kennen; schmeisen wir so Leute sofort raus.

Grüße Denji


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Kynos schrieb:


> Das ist ja wieder mal typisch, erstmal das opfer die schuld in die schuhe schieben


Na, ich werd weder beleidigt noch sonst was. Bin trotzdem weiblich und spiele auch weibliche Chars.
Ich bin mir sicher dass es nicht vorkommt dass du dich einloggst und der nächstbeste der dir über den Weg läuft nennt sich eine Schlampe etc. nur weil dein Char weiblich ist. Falls doch, machst du was falsch.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Kynos schrieb:


> Das ist ja wieder mal typisch, erstmal das opfer die schuld in die schuhe schieben



das war nur ne frage keine schuldzuweisung


ach ja zum thema setz auf igno oder sag niemand das ne frau bist


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. August 2008)

Kynos schrieb:


> Das ist ja wieder mal typisch, erstmal das opfer die schuld in die schuhe schieben


Was nichts daran ändert, dass der TE an den Beleidigungen selbst schuld tragen könnte, unabhängig davon, ob er weiblich oder männlich ist. Doch um das zu beurteilen fehlen uns die nötigen Informationen.


----------



## Carnificis (27. August 2008)

Also das Frauen in WoW wirklich sehr oft angemacht werden sehe ich selber sehr oft auch im TS aber so krass hab ich das noch nie erlebt o.O


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

und oft sind die opfer selberschuld... 

nicht immer aber oft


----------



## KennyKiller (27. August 2008)

Was hat denn "geh spülen" genau zu bedeuten?
Aber es kann auch sein dass sie dich beleidigen weil  du sie beledigst, auf meinem Server laufen mir auch manchmal zicken(sorry) übern weg die die ganze Zeit nur rummotzen, aber das ignoriere ich dann einfach^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> Also das Frauen in WoW wirklich sehr oft angemacht werden sehe ich selber sehr oft auch im TS aber so krass hab ich das noch nie erlebt o.O


Wenn du solche Beleidigungen als Anmache siehst....... o.ô


----------



## Lillyan (27. August 2008)

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mal euren Server dazu schreiben könntet. ich habe mittlerweile auf 3 Servern gespielt (auch nicht-deutschsprachige) und ich habe auf noch keinem derlei Beleidigungen gehört.


----------



## Keelina (27. August 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Meinste nicht du übertreibst?
> 
> Es gibt mindestens so viele weibliche chars wie männliche... und das hier ist der erste fall dieser art von dem ich höre...
> 
> Wie gesagt: Ticket! Nicht Ignore, nicht auf sich beruhen assen, sondern Ticket.



Nun ich spiele auch überwiegend weibliche Chars, aber derartiges passiert ist mir eigentlich auch nicht.
Hier und da trifft man freilich solche Leute die sich für besser halten und so, aber derartige Beleidigungen noch nicht.

Ich persönlich spiele aber selber gerne mit weiblichen Spielern und das hat seine Gründe.
Erstens denke ich, dass weibliche Spieler generell gesprächiger sind als Männliche (Multitasking, schreiben und spielen xD)
Zweitens empfinde ich, dass man sich mit weiblichen Spielerinnen generell besser unterhalten kann als mit männlichen.
Und auch im Raid isses angenehmer, weil weiblich nicht so DMG-Geil sind wie die männlichen. Ich hab in unserer Gilde noch keinen
weiblichen DD nach dem DMG-Meter fragen hören.
Und als weitere Punkt finde ich weibliche Spieler haben mehr Humor, mit denen kann man einfach mal Blödsinn reden ohne das irgendwelche
blöder Kommentar zurückkommt. Und der nächste Punkt ist, weibliche Chars spielen teilweise besser und sind zuverlässiger!


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. August 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Was hat denn "geh spülen" genau zu bedeuten?


Denkweise solcher Leute: Frau -> Küche -> Geschirr spülen


----------



## Deanne (27. August 2008)

Ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man spätestens im TS als Frau gelegentlich mit Problemen zu kämpfen hat. Natürlich hängt das immer von den Leuten ab, mit denen man spielt, aber ich war oft im Raid der Sündenbock, weil generell galt: Frauen gehören nicht an einen Rechner. Bemerkungen der Marke "Weiber haben hier gar nichts zu melden" waren da noch die harmlosesten Kommentare. Sowas finde ich sehr erschreckend und ehrlichgesagt hätte ich in den besagten Situationen liebend gerne die Gruppe verlassen, aber da ich meistens Marken oder Ruf brauchte, habe ich in den überwiegenden Fällen die Zähne zusammen gebissen und die jeweiligen Chauvinisten nach Ende des Raids auf meine Igno-Liste gesetzt.

Anmachen und Baggerversuche bringen mich hingegen nicht so schnell aus der Fassung. Meistens muss ich schmunzeln, wenn ein vielleicht 14- oder 15-jähriger Junge schüchtern versucht, mit einem ins Gespräch zu kommen. Solchen Spielern gegenüber verhalte ich mich dann auch sehr freundlich, weil sie mich ja nicht angreifen oder mir schaden wollen.


----------



## Carnificis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das war nur ne frage keine schuldzuweisung
> 
> 
> ach ja zum thema setz auf igno oder sag niemand das ne frau bist


 lol was fürn schwachsinn soll sich sich jetzt verstecken weil sie weiblich ist?o.O
  also wie schon oft gesagt igno nen screen vom gespräch ist auch hilfreich und ein Ticket indem du dann erwähnen solltest das due ein sreen vom gespräch als beweis hast


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Denkweise solcher Leute: Frau -> Küche -> Geschirr spülen


Du hast den Herd vergessen ;D
Hat zu mir dennoch noch nie jemand gesagt auch wenn sie es wissen dass ich weiblich bin.




Deanne schrieb:


> [...] Bemerkungen der Marke "Weiber haben hier gar nichts zu melden" waren da noch die harmlosesten Kommentare. Sowas finde ich sehr erschreckend und ehrlichgesagt hätte ich in den besagten Situationen liebend gerne die Gruppe verlassen, aber da ich meistens Marken oder Ruf brauchte, habe ich in den überwiegenden Fällen die Zähne zusammen gebissen[...]


Ganz ehrlich, ich wär gegangen, eiskalt. Dazu bin ich zu stolz mir soetwas zuhören.. Marken hin oder her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (27. August 2008)

Hmm spiele selber einige Weibliche Chars hatte aber nie das Problem von solchen Beleidigungen... das einzige was ich kenne sind billige Flirtversuche von Kiddies die man aber ziemlich schnell beenden kann, wenn man einfach nur beschreibt wer wirklich hinter dem Ziel der Begierde sitzt.


----------



## Mandolito (27. August 2008)

also ich hab mehrere weibliche Chars, mich hat noch nie einer belästigt oder dumm angemacht. Mich hat einer mal gefragt ob ich ein Kerl oder eine Frau bin, aber sehr nett und freundlich. Du solltest sowas mittels Ticket melden, meiner Meinung nach haben solche Typen in WoW nix verloren.


----------



## KennyKiller (27. August 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Denkweise solcher Leute: Frau -> Küche -> Geschirr spülen


aha danke


----------



## Secondsight (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



Ich Spiele nun seit release WoW und ich habe sowas in meiner grp noch nie mitbekommen. Bin ywar ein Mann aber spiele gerade in letzter zeit immer oefter mit Weiblichen Spielern und wie oben bereits genannt habe ich sowas nie mitbekommen.
Vielleicht bist du einfach auf nem komischen server.
Klar kommen macnhmal bemerkungen aber ich finde die halten sich meist in grenyen und stammen eher von unreiferen spielern.
Aber ich ich persoenlich mache keinen Unterschied ob weiblicher oder maenlciher char und auch mache ich keinen unterschied zwischen dem geschlecht das sich hinter dem char verbirgt


----------



## the Jester (27. August 2008)

Thogrum schrieb:


> ....Drum solle man echt vorsichtig sein, ganz abzulehnen und auszuweichen wäre die Möglichkeit eines männlichen Charakters anzudenken. Wenn man jedoch auch sein Weibliches Ich auch als Polygon wahren möchte, so solle man lernen damit umzugehen und einfach einen "Schutzschild" ziehen und sich von solchen grässlichen Anmachen, bzw. auch dummen Anmachen einfach gar nicht angesprochen fühlen und solche Personen einfach zu ignorieren.......



Erstens das und zum Anderen ein Ticket eröffnen, Leute (i.d.R. die die knapp durch die USK kommen) die meinen Frauen, Mädchen, weibliche Wesen beleidigen oder herabwürdigen zu müssen gehört auf die Finger geklopft und aus dem Spiel gezogen. Es ist auch so schon grausam genug wie sich die Kommunikationsmoral (geiles Wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) seit den Anfängen von WoW entwickelt hat.

Aus der Erfahrung mit unseren weiblichen Gildenkollegen oder Damen in diversen Stammgruppen die ich kenne, hab ich bisher nichts negatives gehört was das Verhalten ihrer Mitspieler betrifft, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich auch nur sagen, dass wenn ich meine Gnomen-Schurkin spiele, die Hilfsbereitschaft gefühlt größer zu sein scheint als bei meinen ansonsten für mich typischen Zwergenmännern, scheint im ersten Moment niemand zu vermuten, dass der Spieler hinter der Tastatur als Body-Double von Bud Spencer in den frühen 80er Jahren durchgehen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Nania (27. August 2008)

Also ich spiele einen weiblichen Charakter, ich bin weiblich, ich rede regelmäßig im TS mit anderen Leuten, mir ist sowas aber noch nie passiert. 
Ich bin auch noch nie irgendwo blöd angemacht worden oder wirklich beleidigt worden. Die Frage ist auch: Kanntest du den Menschen persönlich? Woher sollte der sonst wissen, dass du eine Frau bist, wenn du weder im TS warst, noch sonst irgendwas darüber gesagt hast. 

Einer meiner Vorredner hatte hier aber ganz recht, dass ist keine sexuelle Belästigung sondern Beleidigungen, die natürlich ingame nicht weniger wichtig sind. Mein Tipp wäre: GM anwhispern und ihm die Situation schildern.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> lol was fürn schwachsinn soll sich sich jetzt verstecken weil sie weiblich ist?o.O
> also wie schon oft gesagt igno nen screen vom gespräch ist auch hilfreich und ein Ticket indem du dann erwähnen solltest das due ein sreen vom gespräch als beweis hast



warum muss jeder gleich wissen ob man ne frau oder nicht ist??

gehst in ner grp rein für ne inze und schreist gleich rum bin ne Frau/mann alter sagst auch noch oder wie? was geht so leuten an die man nicht kennt eigendlich das geschlecht an???


----------



## Preator (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



Warte bis die Ferien vorbei sind dann hat sich das Problem vielleicht von selbst gelöst


----------



## Siltan (27. August 2008)

ich spiele auch weilbliche charactere, und mir ist sowas noch nie passiert

und um ehrlich zu sein, ich gehe mit frauen/mädchen meist besser um xD


----------



## Weltenwandel (27. August 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Meinste nicht du übertreibst?
> 
> Es gibt mindestens so viele weibliche chars wie männliche... und das hier ist der erste fall dieser art von dem ich höre...
> 
> Wie gesagt: Ticket! Nicht Ignore, nicht auf sich beruhen assen, sondern Ticket.



Hmm, da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht ...

Ich selbst bin männliche, habe mir aber vor paar Tagen nen weiblichen Human Pala gemacht. Mit Lvl 10 ab nach Sw, Pala Qs etc. 
Nach max. 10min kam ein /w Hi... ich denk mi rnix dabei, wisper zurück "sers", da kam schon /w M oder W, habsch nur gemeint "Ja, Paladinin, sieht ma doch..."
/w ja, ne... RL W oder M

Jungs, ich bin schwer enttäuscht von unserem Geschlecht ... ich hab mich als RL W ausgegeben, kam nicht ma nach 2 /w suchst ne Ingame Freundin, /w wie alt bist du? /w krieg ich deine ICQ Nr.? /w wo wohnst du?

Muss das sein?


----------



## Ichtot71 (27. August 2008)

Hi,
Leg dir ein seperates Fenster für Wisps an an und ignorier die dich anschreiben auf jeden fall ich meins das wie die in den raid gilden wie Nihilum das machen wegen den ganzen wips  die die bekommen


----------



## ThomasO (27. August 2008)

Bin männlich und Spiele nur weibliche Chars. 
Sowas ist mir bisher noch nie passiert.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Weltenwandel schrieb:


> Jungs, ich bin schwer enttäuscht von unserem Geschlecht ... ich hab mich als RL W ausgegeben, kam nicht ma nach 2 /w suchst ne Ingame Freundin, /w wie alt bist du? /w krieg ich deine ICQ Nr.? /w wo wohnst du?
> 
> Muss das sein?


Sowas kommt bei mir nur nach einer halben Stunde halbnacktem Getanze meiner Blutelfe auf dem orgrimmarschen Postkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

ohne genauere erklärungen lohnt es sich nicht weiter zu diskutieren

mfg


----------



## Mayroi (27. August 2008)

Hm mir ist das auch nie passiert oO Eher denken alle das ich nen Kerl bin-.- . Und im TS wenn ich da was sage kommen auch keine anmachen(das ist au bei anderen die da was sagen) Liegt vielleicht an den Leuten mit dennen man spielt und die Server.

Wobei es eine ausnahme gibt und (sry sie is echt ne biatch) erzählt grundstäzlich von ihren Strippeinlagen im Garten und hat halb nackte Pics im G Forum (ne net eifersüchtig hab nen tollen freund xD) und die wundert sich dauernt warum sie alle anmachen und so

Wie gesagt die TE ist wohl nicht ganz unschuldig an der Sache man kennt ja nur eine Seite der Medaille


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sowas kommt bei mir nur nach einer halben Stunde halbnacktem Getanze meiner Blutelfe auf dem orgrimmarschen Postkasten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*hust* 

gibts das auch im rl ?

ich such dir auch nen schönen briefkasten^^

ach ja bevor ihr mich grad flamed veruchts net


----------



## Fochi (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



-> Ganz einfache vorgehensweiße, sagen das die Person damit aufhören soll, wenn nicht dann Ignore (Ich mach gerne auch Spam melden weil das alle charaktere auf permanentes Ignore setzt) und Ticket dazu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Zeit wann das passiert ist muss man immer noch etwa wissen (da der GM sonst ein größeres problem hat mit dem suchen der Beleidigung)


----------



## Chaniqua (27. August 2008)

Würd auch sagen, mach ein Ticket in so einem Fall


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> gibts das auch im rl ?
> 
> ich such dir auch nen schönen briefkasten^^


Natsu du bist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (27. August 2008)

ganz ehrlich ich find den post von der te toll ich bin eine Frau(mädchen) was den nu genau? und du eträgst solche beleidigungen IG nicht mehr? trauste dich no auf die straße? wasn wenn dich da mal einer anflamt...


sry i weiß is hart aber trotzdem


----------



## Djendra (27. August 2008)

Mir ist das nur einmal passiert und dass war, weil ich mit dem nicht in eine Gruppe wollte. Aber dass ist auch schon sehr lange her und ich hab mir nichts draus gemacht. 

Aber ansonsten hatte ich in dieser Hinsicht noch nie Probleme. 

Ich mach mir darüber auch keine Gedanken ist ja nur ein Spiel und wenn es irgendwelche Heinis gibt, die meinen ihren Frust mit solchen Beleidigung los zuwerden, würd ich mich nicht angesprochen fühlen, weil die kennen dich nicht und umgekehrt genauso. Mir würde sowas eher was ausmachen, wenn ich den Spieler hinter dem Char persönlich kennen würde.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich ich find den post von der te toll ich bin eine Frau(mädchen) was den nu genau? und du eträgst solche beleidigungen IG nicht mehr? trauste dich no auf die straße? wasn wenn dich da mal einer anflamt...
> 
> 
> sry i weiß is hart aber trotzdem



Vorallem! Im RL kann man sich als weibliches Etwas noch nicht mal durch eine dicke männliche Kuhhaut unkenntlich machen! *an ihren Male-Tauren denk*


----------



## Carnificis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum muss jeder gleich wissen ob man ne frau oder nicht ist??
> 
> gehst in ner grp rein für ne inze und schreist gleich rum bin ne Frau/mann alter sagst auch noch oder wie? was geht so leuten an die man nicht kennt eigendlich das geschlecht an???


 ja ne aber wenn jemand fragt, aus welchem grund auch immer, warum sollte man dann ausweichen ode ein geheimnis draus machen frauen sind ebenso vollwertige gamer wie männer haben die gleichen jobs (teilweise immernoch schlechter bezahlt o.O) und und und also warum sollte sie ein geheimnis draus machen? abgesehen davon ist es einfach total niveaulos irgentwen so zu beleidigen
und im TS vllt auch noch ne stimmenverzerren oder was?

auserdem wenn ich jetzt mit ner grp unterwegs bin in ner ini z.b. und da nen spieler ist der n paar qs hat die ich auch habe und ich ann den ganzen tag mit dem zusammen queste oder so dan unterhält man sich auch und da kann es vorkommen dass soetwas erwähnt wird


----------



## grimmjow (27. August 2008)

Igno und Ticket hilft bei sowas immer.
Meine Freundin spielt selber nur weibliche Char's und ich selber habe auch einige. Wenn man blöd angemacht wird, dann hält sich das eigentlich in Grenzen. Beleidigungen kommen halt nicht von ungefähr. Gibt aber z.B genug Kerle, die versuchen meiner Freundin und/oder einer Freundin Bilder und ICQ Nummer'n etc. zu bekommen.

"Wie siehst du denn aus?
Hast du nen Freund?"  u.s.w natürlich meist mit recht vielen Rechtschreibfehlern.
Ist eigentlich normal, denn seien wir mal ehrlich... Die meisten WoW Kiddy's wollen einfach ne Freundin die auch zockt oder eben allgemein eine. x'D
Ich hab für sowas kein Verständniss, darum bin ich ehrlich gesagt mit meinen weiblichen Char's nicht so nett zu anderen. Es sei denn, sie sind es wirklich.



Carnificis schrieb:


> ja ne aber wenn jemand fragt, aus welchem grund auch immer, warum sollte man dann ausweichen ode ein geheimnis draus machen


Bei meiner Freundin z.B ist das Problem, dass man bei ihr sofort merkt, dass sie weiblich ist. Meist verheimlichen kann man es nicht.. sie ist einfach zu nett. ~.~"


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Natsu du bist doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja kennst mich ja^^

@Mayroi  ich weis net wie alt du bsit aber vllt ist sie erst so 12-15??  und da denk ich ist das dan schon anders


----------



## Pimpler (27. August 2008)

Lass dich von solchen Leuten nicht beleidigen.... schreib einfach ein Ticket.
Bin zwar selbst keine Frau aber wenn ich sowas mit bekomme (vor allem im ts) würde ich diesen zurechtweisen.

Wie schon oft gesagt kein igno keine Diskusion einfach ein Ticket schreiben!


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> ja ne aber wenn jemand fragt, aus welchem grund auch immer, warum sollte man dann ausweichen ode ein geheimnis draus machen frauen sind ebenso vollwertige gamer wie männer haben die gleichen jobs (teilweise immernoch schlechter bezahlt o.O) und und und also warum sollte sie ein geheimnis draus machen?
> und im TS vllt auch noch ne stimmenverzerren oder was?
> 
> auserdem wenn ich jetzt mit ner grp unterwegs bin in ner ini z.b. und da nen spieler ist der n paar qs hat die ich auch habe und ich ann den ganzen tag mit dem zusammen queste oder so dan unterhält man sich auch und da kann es vorkommen dass soetwas erwähnt wird




wen mich irgendjemand frägt dne ich vorher nicht kenne und der fragt mich ob ich w oder m bin sag ich dem geht dich nichts an und fertig


----------



## Preator (27. August 2008)

Ichtot71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Leg dir ein seperates Fenster für Wisps an an und ignorier die dich anschreiben auf jeden fall ich meins das wie die in den raid gilden wie Nihilum das machen wegen den ganzen wips  die die bekommen



WOW Istant Messenger aka WIM


----------



## Lillyan (27. August 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> ja ne aber wenn jemand fragt, aus welchem grund auch immer, warum sollte man dann ausweichen ode ein geheimnis draus machen frauen sind ebenso vollwertige gamer wie männer haben die gleichen jobs (teilweise immernoch schlechter bezahlt o.O) und und und also warum sollte sie ein geheimnis draus machen?
> und im TS vllt auch noch ne stimmenverzerren oder was?
> 
> auserdem wenn ich jetzt mit ner grp unterwegs bin in ner ini z.b. und da nen spieler ist der n paar qs hat die ich auch habe und ich ann den ganzen tag mit dem zusammen queste oder so dan unterhält man sich auch und da kann es vorkommen dass soetwas erwähnt wird


Ich denke aber nicht, daß die Beleidigungen von jemandem kamen mit dem man schon den ganzen Tag nett zusammen gequestet hat...


----------



## Keelina (27. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> wenn ich meine Gnomen-Schurkin spiele, die Hilfsbereitschaft gefühlt größer zu sein scheint als bei meinen ansonsten für mich typischen Zwergenmännern



Das liegt ned an Mann oder Frau xD Sondern weil süße kleine Gnome einfach hilfsbedürftiger sind als dicke fette potthässliche Zwergenmänner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (27. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich denke aber nicht, daß die Beleidigungen von jemandem kamen mit dem man schon den ganzen Tag nett zusammen gequestet hat...


ja ne ist klar aber ging jetzt eher darum, dass xy meinte sie solle es für sich behalen das sie weiblich ist^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. August 2008)

hab das mit meinen weiblichen chars auch noch nich erlebt...


----------



## buffsplz (27. August 2008)

Hehe, ja Sexualität in der virtuellen Welt - da meinen auch viele, sie könnten mal all das machen, wozu sie sich im RL nicht trauen.
ja, teilweise ist das echt peinlich, was dann so manch männlicher Zeitgenosse im TS beim anbaggern bietet. Da hilft ein freundliches HDF seitens des raidleiters und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und derartige anmachen sind noch nie gekommen. Klar hat der ein oder andere männliche Char schon versucht herauszufinden ob da auch im RL jmd weibliches hintersteht. Haben das aber bisher alle auf nette Art getan.

BTT: generell ist imho der Spieler als solches Geschlechtslos. Im WOW werden ja keine qualifizierenden Unterschiede zwischen M und W gemacht, ausser dem Aussehen. Es ist zwar ein Rollenspiel, aber sexualität ist konzepzionell bedingt nicht drin. (wie hiess noch das Spiel mit den Linden Dollar? Da isses drin...)

Solche Sprüche am Besten direkt reporten. Keep your WOW tidy - sag ich da nur....


----------



## Carnificis (27. August 2008)

naja aber im Endeffekt wissen wir ja alle die Religion ist dran Schuld, wie die Menschen denken von da kommt es ja, dass Männer "mehr Wert" sein sollen


----------



## maddrax (27. August 2008)

Weltenwandel schrieb:


> Jungs, ich bin schwer enttäuscht von unserem Geschlecht ...
> 
> Muss das sein?



Jo geht mir auch so, ich bin M und spiele auch weibliche Chars aber die dummgeilen Flirtversuche gehen einem gewaltig auf die Nerven. Wenn dir das mal wieder passiert, schreib einfach zurück: " oh ja das macht mich ja so an, da bekomme ich gleich einen Ständer". Du wirst nie wieder Probleme haben xD


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> naja aber im Endeffekt wissen wir ja alle die Religion ist dran Schuld, wie die Menschen denken von da kommt es ja, dass Männer "mehr Wert" sein sollen



naja glaub net nur religionen....


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

maddrax schrieb:


> Jo geht mir auch so, ich bin M und spiele auch weibliche Chars aber die dummgeilen Flirtversuche gehen einem gewaltig auf die Nerven. Wenn dir das mal wieder passiert, schreib einfach zurück: " oh ja das macht mich ja so an, da bekomme ich gleich einen Ständer". Du wirst nie wieder Probleme haben xD


zomfg.. das muss ich mir notieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (27. August 2008)

wer selbst ma im raid dabei aber da sind da ich die typen kenne weis ich die sidn immer so drauf gegen über frauen aber sie scherze nhalt nur weis nicht was die gemacht haben von denen du redest aber ticket schrieben hiflt denke ich schon


----------



## Evil_Mike (27. August 2008)

maddrax schrieb:


> Jo geht mir auch so, ich bin M und spiele auch weibliche Chars aber die dummgeilen Flirtversuche gehen einem gewaltig auf die Nerven. Wenn dir das mal wieder passiert, schreib einfach zurück: " oh ja das macht mich ja so an, da bekomme ich gleich einen Ständer". Du wirst nie wieder Probleme haben xD



Hehe, genau so gehts!  mmd   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja glaub net nur religionen....


 natürlich nicht nur ist klar aber guck dir allein mal die bibel an oder vergleich die religionen in denen männer was besseres sind und die wo beide gleichwertig sind wenn es so viele geben würde dann würde es warscheinlich 1 zu 1.000.000 für die männer ausgehen^^


PS.: auch das ist wieder etwas wofür die Männer sich schämen sollten


----------



## Schlamm (27. August 2008)

Ich bin männlich zocke aba einen weiblichen menschenpala, und ich wurde schon oft mit son mist wie " Zieh dich aus du sau" oder sowas angesprochen. Einfach ignorieren und bei besonders harten sachen reporten.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

*schmeißt youngceaser den epischen [Duden] hinterher*


Schade dass sich die TE soweit ich sehe hierzu nicht äußert.


----------



## Drumexister (27. August 2008)

igno und ticket das wars und das bei jedem der dich schlampe oder fotze nennt :/ oder schlimmeres oder einfach nur arschloch/in ^^


----------



## essey (27. August 2008)

Ich bin zwar männlichen Geschlechts, spiele aber einen weiblichen Twink. Ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme. Ganz im Gegenteil. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass man netter behandelt wird und öfter eine Instanzgruppe findet! Ist wirklich so! "Nette PriesterIN sucht noch nettere Gruppe für Tempel" hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nezzerof (27. August 2008)

War mal in einer Gruppe (mit einen Mädchen kannte ich schon länger).
Als dann mal einer gefragt hat ob jemand W ist und die geantwortet hat kam direkt:

"Wollen wir f*****"


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. August 2008)

Ich habe mal im letzten Sommer mit meiner Gnommagierin in SW rumgelungert und saß auf einem als Renntier verwandelten Mount.
Daraufhin fragte mich jemand wo ich das Mount her hätte.
Da ich nun mal so bin wie ich bin antwortete ich, ich hätte dafür mit nem GM schlafen müssen.
Bevor ich dann aber Zeit hatte, eine vernünftige Antwort zu geben, whisperte besagter Mitspieler mir, ich hätte ihn mit dieser Antwort sexuell belästigt.
Er forderte mich auf ihm 50g zu geben oder er würde ein Ticket schreiben.
(Ich konnte halbe Stunde hinhalten, in dem ich wechselnd behauptet habe ich müsste mir das Gold erst leihen oder es erst von der Bank holen bis ich ihm dann 50 kupfer gab. Irgendwann wurde es ihm dann zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Von nem GM hab ich nie was gehört.)

Das war der einzige Vorfall der auch nur annähernd was damit zu tun hat. 
Ansonsten spiele ich seit Realease nur weibliche Chars und hatte kein relevantes Erlebnis


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2008)

Einfach einem GM melden.


Sexuelle Belästigungen in WoW werden sehr ernst genommen von Blizzard und der Spieler kriegt als erstes ein 72 Bann und beim zweiten mal wird er permanent gebannt.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> natürlich nicht nur ist klar aber guck dir allein mal die bibel an oder vergleich die religionen in denen männer was besseres sind und die wo beide gleichwertig sind wenn es so viele geben würde dann würde es warscheinlich 1 zu 1.000.000 für die männer ausgehen^^
> 
> 
> PS.: auch das ist wieder etwas wofür die Männer sich schämen sollten



was hab ich dafür das die religionen so sind?^^

und heutzutagen hat die religion doch eh an wert verloren??

ach ja tikume geiler  threadschliesungssrpuch^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. August 2008)

DamageDieter! Bau Dir bitte einen DamageDieter, dann wirst Du nicht mehr sexuell belästigt *G*

Aber irgendwie hast Du es drauf Threads zu starten, die richtig viel Resonanz bekommen:
Entscheidungsfrage


----------



## Carnificis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was hab ich dafür das die religionen so sind?^^
> 
> und heutzutagen hat die religion doch eh an wert verloren??
> 
> ach ja tikume geiler  threadschliesungssrpuch^^



An Wert verloren? o.O
Weswegen wird den heutzutage der ganze Krieg geführt?
Ich sag nur der 11te September, im Namen von Alla (oder wie das auch immer geschrieben wird)
Oder anhand von was sind die Grundgestze Deutschlands aufgebaut? RICHTIG diesem Märchen, das auch Heilige Schrift oder Bibel genannt ;>


PS.: OHHHH ich schweife vom Thema ab >.<


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. August 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> Oder anhand von was sind die Grundgestze Deutschlands aufgebaut? RICHTIG diesem Märchen da auch Heilige Schrift oder Bibel genannt ;>


Herr, lass Hirn vom Himmel fallen ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> An Wert verloren? o.O
> Weswegen wird den heutzutage der ganze Krieg geführt?
> Ich sag nur der 11te September, im Namen von Alla (oder wie das auch immer geschrieben wird)
> Oder anhand von was sind die Grundgestze Deutschlands aufgebaut? RICHTIG diesem Märchen da auch Heilige Schrift oder Bibel genannt ;>
> ...



das aber paar jahre her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum interresiert den leuten (in europa) die religion immer weniger ode rgehst du jeden sontnag in die kirche?^^

ach ja schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gruselsack (27. August 2008)

ich kann dazu nur sagen um die feiertage wirds immer happig da haben manche wohl nen lagerkoller und entwickeln diesbezüglich wohl ein temporäres tourette-syndrom. meinem neffen bieten die herrschafften dann bilder ihrer exfreundin an oder beleidigen meine nichte, und gehen mir damit tierisch auf den käks, weil ich dann immer gefragt werde duuuuhu was heisst es frz machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das aber paar jahre her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmmm.. ich jeden Sonntag inder Kirche?
würde ich die Bibel dann als Märchen bezeichnen?^^


----------



## Thombl (27. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> DamageDieter! Bau Dir bitte einen DamageDieter, dann wirst Du nicht mehr sexuell belästigt *G*
> 
> Aber irgendwie hast Du es drauf Threads zu starten, die richtig viel Resonanz bekommen:
> Entscheidungsfrage



Du bist cool!


----------



## tp_ (27. August 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass der TE an den Beleidigungen selbst schuld tragen könnte, unabhängig davon, ob er weiblich oder männlich ist. Doch um das zu beurteilen fehlen uns die nötigen Informationen.



Hä?! Seid wann ist man denn selber schuld an Beleidigungen oder gar Belästigungen?


----------



## Latharíl (27. August 2008)

mich hat man zwar auch schon mal "dumm" angemacht, aber so krass wie in deinem fall wars nie.

schreib n ticket oder überdenke dein ingame-verhalten....


----------



## DocFloppy (27. August 2008)

Also irgendwie mag ich das nicht glauben. Möcht Dir auch nix unterstellen, aber wie kommen denn die Leute darauf Dich derartig zu beschimpfen? Kann ich nicht verstehen. In all der Zeit wo ich jetzt WoW zocke ist es mir noch nie passiert das mich jemand einfach mal so beschimpft hat. Einmal weil ich jemandem was weggewürfelt hab...(konnte sein Pech wohl net verkraften) und regelmäßig gibts mal die Bezeichnung "Noob/Boon" oder ähnliches *g*, dafür ist man nie erfahren genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auch immer. Find das schon sehr kurios.

Die positiven Erfahrungen mit Frauen in der Gilde kann ich allerdings leider nicht bestätigen. Jedenfalls muss ich sagen, dass grad Frauen sich übermäßig schnell beleidigt zeigen und sich gerne regelmäßig beleidigt geben.


----------



## Visssion (27. August 2008)

da kann man wohl nix machen ... zeig sie an ^^ wird aber leider nix bringen oder schreibn ticket das hilft denk ich auf jedenfall...


----------



## Philipp23 (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



Warum hörst nicht auf mit WOW ? Bei dem Spiel verblödet man nur. Tag und nacht vorm Pc hocken ist doch kein leben. gruss


----------



## nerfi (27. August 2008)

"geh spülen" lol wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (27. August 2008)

An Solche Idioten die dich so beschimpfen gleich Ticket schreiben und /ignore


----------



## Moktheshock (27. August 2008)

In wow ist es vor allem so! wenn sie keine emos oder hopper in wow runtermachen können werden die frauen angebaggert, treffen die meist 13jährigen herren auf ablehnung werden sie ausfällig!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. August 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Du bist cool!


Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch noch ein neues Profil zulegen um nebenbei noch Flamethreads zu starten *g*


----------



## KChen (27. August 2008)

Bin zwar in RL nicht Weiblich aber habe einen Weiblichen Char und mir ist das bisher noch nicht passiert ... oder habs nur nicht mitbekommen


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Ich spiele nur weibliche Chars (bin Männlich). Bei mir kam es vor 1-2 Monaten das erste mal vor, dass mich jmd sexuell Belästigt hat. Derjenige hat jetzt nen Permaban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (27. August 2008)

> spiel selbst nen weiblichen orc
> und hatte noch nie solche beleidigungen gehört !


 
kein wunder ...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. August 2008)

Dem DamageDieter kannst Du das unterstellen!


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich spiele nur weibliche Chars (bin Männlich). Bei mir kam es vor 1-2 Monaten das erste mal vor, dass mich jmd sexuell Belästigt hat. Derjenige hat jetzt nen Permaban
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einzelheiten, ich brauch Einzelheiten!


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> An Wert verloren? o.O
> Weswegen wird den heutzutage der ganze Krieg geführt?



Wegen einer Religion wurde noch höchst selten Krieg geführt, aber sie wurden schon des öfteren als Grund MIßBRAUCHT! Letztendlich ging es immer um das alte leidige Thema "Macht"...... aber egal


Mist! Der Forentroll wurde in ein ernstes Thema gelockt!^^

Alsoooo grundsätzlich bin ich gegen sexuelle Belästigung! Egal ob Kuh, Baum oder Blödelfe!^^

Wobei natürlich des öfteren mal ein weibliches Mitglied der gegnerischen Fraktion des öfteren mal ein Kußemote zugeschmissen kriegt! 

Ansonsten wurd ich nur einmal "belästigt"!^^

Ich war mit meinem N811-Krieger im Wald von Elwynn als mich ein Level 2-5 (keine Ahnung mehr) eine Menschenfrau angelabbert hat was ich grad mache. Meine Antwort: "Ich stehe an der Schmiede und schwitze vom arbeiten!" Daraufhin kam ne Gruppeneinladung, sie kam mit ihrem Unterwäschechar angewackelt und hat gemeint ihr wäre auch ganz heiß ob ich verstehen würde.... ich meinte: "nö! Erklär ma!" Sie erzählte was von wegen das wäre der Account von ihrem Freund und sie wäre ganz alleine zuhause und würde sich langweilen ob wir uns hier nicht ein wenig vergnügen wollten. Ich hab mich noch zirca 10 Min dumm gestellt bevor sie es aufgegeben hat......


----------



## quilosa (27. August 2008)

@ wolkentänzer - hab sofort an deinen genialen 'DebilDieterOfDoom' gedacht wie ich sah wer diesen thread angeschuckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zum thema: bin auch w und habe im sommer 05 auf einem rp-server eine druidin angefangen die innerhalb der gilde eines tages so derbe whispers bekam. hat mich so genervt dass ich den server verlassen und bis dez. 07 nur männliche chars gespielt habe. seitdem spiele ich die untote in meiner signatur.
dass ich w bin merkt dank meiner "begnadet" tiefen stimme meist gar keiner, gibt ja auch noch ts-verzerrungen und ich kann ganze inis unerkannt im ts sabbeln. innerhalb der gilde hab ich mich irgendwann als w zu erkennen gegeben - es hat sich nichts nachteilig verändert, keiner gräbt oder wird anzüglich. wenn die jungs für mein gefühl "thematisch entgleisen" während ich im ts bin hören sie auf oder ich lasse sie allein wenn es keinen grund gibt in deren channel zu bleiben. kommt ganz sicher auch viel darauf an wie man sich als frau selbst verhält. 


lg
quilosa


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. August 2008)

DamageDieter, und keiner merkts!

Edit: Doch, es hat einer gemerkt *g*


----------



## Drénus (27. August 2008)

Klingt schon ein wenig kommisch mit den Beleidigungen naja, das einzige wo man mich beleidigt ist wegen meiner Religion....


----------



## claet (27. August 2008)

Warum behauptest du TE du überlegst dir nur noch männliche Chars zu machen?

Du hast dir gestern laut deiner eigenen Aussage einen Char namens Zaravermek gemacht (das ist dieser typ der erst DamageDieter heißen sollte ..)

Ich glaub der TE isn ganz großer Witzkeks der sich hier todlacht über euch/uns!!


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sie erzählte was von wegen das wäre der Account von ihrem Freund und sie wäre ganz alleine zuhause und würde sich langweilen ob wir uns hier nicht ein wenig vergnügen wollten. Ich hab mich noch zirca 10 Min dumm gestellt bevor sie es aufgegeben hat......


Nein! xD
Wie bekloppt kann man sein, ist das geil!


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nein! xD
> Wie bekloppt kann man sein, ist das geil!



ich denke eher er wollte ihn verarschen^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich glaub der TE isn ganz großer Witzkeks der sich hier todlacht über euch/uns!!


^^ sign


----------



## the Jester (27. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Das liegt ned an Mann oder Frau xD Sondern weil süße kleine Gnome einfach hilfsbedürftiger sind als dicke fette potthässliche Zwergenmänner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Menno, dafür hatte ich nur der Zwerge wegen mit WoW angefangen, hab sogar ne ZwergenjägerIN da ZwergINNEN doch dramatisch unterrepräsentiert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wie ich bei Zwergenflames innerhalb der Gilde gerne argumentiere: "Die Zwerge stellen noch immer die Krone der Schöpfung dar. Allein aus eigenem Minderwertigkeitskomplex schufen die Götter die Zwerge von geringem Wuchs, da diese ihnen ansonsten in jeder Beziehung überlegen gewesen wären!"


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Einzelheiten, ich brauch Einzelheiten!



Hat mich 20 Minuten verfolgt und /yell und angewhispert ob ich Bock hätte den menschlichen Geschlechtsakt mit ihm durchzuführen.
Zufälligerweiße erschien dann ein GM, der ihn dann gebannt hat. Auf die Frage ob Perma oder nur Temp, gab der GM mir die Antwort, dass er Perma ist ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nerfi (27. August 2008)

ach geht spülen
...

VORSICHT! DAS IST MANNBÄRSCHWEIN!


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hat mich 20 Minuten verfolgt und /yell und angewhispert ob ich Bock hätte den menschlichen Geschlechtsakt mit ihm durchzuführen.
> Zufälligerweiße erschien dann ein GM, der ihn dann gebannt hat. Auf die Frage ob Perma oder nur Temp, gab der GM mir die Antwort, dass er Perma ist ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag Ich doch, bei solchen Sachen gibts kein ''wenn'' und ''aber''...


----------



## Moktheshock (27. August 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Klingt schon ein wenig kommisch mit den Beleidigungen naja, das einzige wo man mich beleidigt ist wegen meiner Religion....



Es gibt halt Leute die es brauchen, Leute wegen ihrer Religion, Lifestyle oder auch ihres Geschlechtes runter zu machen.
Das sind meist die die es sich in Rl nicht Trauen einem zu sagen das sie ihn net mögen bzw. dem jenigen sogar noch zu Kreuze kriechen.


----------



## Thombl (27. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Warum behauptest du TE du überlegst dir nur noch männliche Chars zu machen?
> 
> Du hast dir gestern laut deiner eigenen Aussage einen Char namens Zaravermek gemacht (das ist dieser typ der erst DamageDieter heißen sollte ..)
> 
> Ich glaub der TE isn ganz großer Witzkeks der sich hier todlacht über euch/uns!!



Nein, nein ... wir lachen zu zweit.


----------



## Maugaran (27. August 2008)

@threaterstellerin: stell dich net so an. Die Umgangsform ist bei solchen Leuten das aller letzte trotzdem würd ich mich net so anpissen. Mach ich als Mann doch auch net wenn mich einer hurens*** oder so beschimpft. Das ist das inet, da brauch man ne dicke haut. Spiel mal cs oder wc3 ^^ da ist das um längen heftiger


----------



## Lycidia (27. August 2008)

Ich hab nur weibliche Chars (und bin auch im RL weiblich) und lerne auch öfter mal "einsame" Herren kennen, die versuchen mit mir anzubändeln. Ich finde das eher seltsam, weil sie mich nur von meinem Spielverhalten her kennen und auch optisch nur von meinem Char. Aber scheinbar wird oft der Char mit der RL-Person verwechselt ^^

Richtig belästigt oder beleidigt wurde ich noch nicht - da gäbs dann ein nettes Ticket von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und im TS haben die Jungs eher Angst vor mir, wenn sie meine dreckige Lache hören ^^ und meine eher burschikose Ausdrucksweise ^^

Alle anderen Sprüche, die mal so hier und da kommen, kriegen postwendend eine ironische Antwort von mir :X


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Leute die es brauchen, Leute wegen ihrer Religion, Lifestyle oder auch ihres Geschlechtes runter zu machen.
> Das sind meist die die es sich in Rl nicht Trauen einem zu sagen das sie ihn net mögen bzw. dem jenigen sogar noch zu Kreuze kriechen.




boa du sau warum bsit net im mittwoch thread gekommen


----------



## Moktheshock (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> boa du sau warum bsit net im mittwoch thread gekommen


hatte angst vor denn robben^^ ne hab heut total verpennt das mittwoch is^^


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2008)

Weibliche Personen im TS...achja...

Raidtag, grad nur Männer im TS...reden und labern..dann hört man auf einmal das jemand TS gejoined hat und eine weibliche Person sagt ''hallo'' und auf einmal ist total ruhig und alle grünen Lämbchen gehen aus ;p


----------



## Lycidia (27. August 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> @threaterstellerin: stell dich net so an. Die Umgangsform ist bei solchen Leuten das aller letzte trotzdem würd ich mich net so anpissen. Mach ich als Mann doch auch net wenn mich einer hurens*** oder so beschimpft. Das ist das inet, da brauch man ne dicke haut. Spiel mal cs oder wc3 ^^ da ist das um längen heftiger




OMG - was soll dass denn bitte???

Muss man jetzt akzeptieren, wenn man beschimpft wird? LOL

Ich hab schon CS und auch UT gezoggt und ich hab da noch nie mitbekommen, wie jemand als Hurens... betitelt wurde. Kommt natürlich drauf an, in welcher Gesellschaft du dich so rumtreibst, dass du sowas als "normal" erachtest.

Btw - ich möchte mal Männer sehen, wenn ihnen ungefragt Frauen dauernd auf den Pelz rücken würden. Fänden sie im ersten Moment vielleicht ganz geil aber mit der Zeit wären sie wohl auch eher angenervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. August 2008)

n = n+1

Aber: 'geh spülen' fand ich ziemlich weit vorne!


----------



## Lianara*mk* (27. August 2008)

ich bin zwar ein kerl aber spiele überwiegend nur weibliche chars.
meine Priesterin wird oft als heilschlampe bezeichnet aber sonst fehlt mir im mom nicht ein das ich schon mal irgendwei schlimmer betitelt wurde.
Auch wenn das der fahl wäre ich würde mir die person mal zur brust nehmen mit dem drüber reden warum er solch einen umgangston verwendet und wen er es nicht bleiben lässt screen und ticket.

im ts unter freunden fliegen schon eher kraft ausdrücke nur da weis jeder der rein kommt wie sie gemeint sind und es bleibt im sag ich mal Privaten kreis.


----------



## nerfi (27. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> n = n+1
> 
> Aber: 'geh spülen' fand ich ziemlich weit vorne!



jo find ich auch genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (27. August 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Weibliche Personen im TS...achja...
> 
> Raidtag, grad nur Männer im TS...reden und labern..dann hört man auf einmal das jemand TS gejoined hat und eine weibliche Person sagt ''hallo'' und auf einmal ist total ruhig und alle grünen Lämbchen gehen aus ;p




Hihi - das kenn ich ^^

Einmal - noch bei UT - hat ein Typ ganz leise im Hintergrund gefragt: "Ist das ein Mädchen da im TS". Ich musste so lachen ^^ (naja - der Mädchenzeit bin ich dann doch schon etwas entwachsen)


----------



## Moktheshock (27. August 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Weibliche Personen im TS...achja...
> 
> Raidtag, grad nur Männer im TS...reden und labern..dann hört man auf einmal das jemand TS gejoined hat und eine weibliche Person sagt ''hallo'' und auf einmal ist total ruhig und alle grünen Lämbchen gehen aus ;p



ne das beste is wenn sie im gruppen oder gildenchat immer die große klappe haben^^ und im ts dann merken das manche chars von frauen gespielt werden^^


----------



## MadMat (27. August 2008)

Ich spiele m und w chars und hatte noch NICHT das Problem.

Meine Frau spiel ebenfalls, auch teils w Chars.... hat sich auch noch nicht negativ geäussert (also, dass sowas passiert ist)

Grüße


----------



## Moktheshock (27. August 2008)

MadMat schrieb:


> Ich spiele m und w chars und hatte noch NICHT das Problem.
> 
> Meine Frau spiel ebenfalls, auch teils w Chars.... hat sich auch noch nicht negativ geäussert (also, dass sowas passiert ist)
> 
> Grüße



Meine freundin spielt nur w chars bei ihr wird aber nur die nachtelfe angebaggert, find das niedlich wenn ich nebendran steh^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Nein, nein ... wir lachen zu zweit.





pls closed den thread und verteilt banns danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Meine freundin spielt nur w chars bei ihr wird aber nur die nachtelfe angebaggert, find das niedlich wenn ich nebendran steh^^



irgendwan klappts *hust*


----------



## riggedi (27. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich hätte dafür mit nem GM schlafen müssen.


Der war ja schon nicht schlecht, aber...



Carnificis schrieb:


> Oder anhand von was sind die Grundgestze Deutschlands aufgebaut? RICHTIG diesem Märchen, das auch Heilige Schrift oder Bibel genannt ;>


der war der beste Beitrag heute. Ich hab Tränen gelacht! Woher hast Du dieses (Un)wissen???

Riggedi


----------



## Nargo (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



Da gibt es nur eine Lösung: TICKET, damit solche Leute auch die verdiente Kontosperre bekommen. Sowas ist nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Fierabras (27. August 2008)

Also ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen das fremde die du nicht kennst zu dir hingehen und dich so beleidigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In welcher weise beleidigen die dich den flüstern die dir oder schreiben die es offen?
Naja screenshot machen und Ticket schreiben.



> Weibliche Personen im TS...achja...
> 
> Raidtag, grad nur Männer im TS...reden und labern..dann hört man auf einmal das jemand TS gejoined hat und eine weibliche Person sagt ''hallo'' und auf einmal ist total ruhig und alle grünen Lämbchen gehen aus ;p



Hehe eher anders rum die weiblichen personen hauen eher ab oder meckern das wir zulaut sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> pls closed den thread und verteilt banns danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schlechte Idee. ich finde es auch lustig. Ausserdem wird hier doch mal ausnahmsweise keiner beleidigt.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...


absolutes no go!!! bin auch ein kerl und kenn ziemlich viele frauen die auch wow zocken denen das aber noch nich passiert is. an deiner stelle würd ich das nem GM melden. da sieht man mal wieder was es für unreife leute (kiddie inc?!?!?!) gibt-.- is aber denk ich mal die absolute ausnahme.

so far 

/vote für keine jugendfreigabe

mfg


----------



## Keelina (27. August 2008)

lol am geilsten wars mal mit ner Freundin von mir die is auch Gnom-Schurke.
Und dann warma mal Gruul und sie machte nebenbei noch was anderes und brachte halt ned die Leistung die sie
normal bringt. Im TS sagte der Typ dann wieso die Frau ihren Schurken ned spielen könne (er war Hexer) woraufhin sie meinte weil 
sie nebenbei was anderes mache. Und er dachte das sagte sie nur so und meinte in jedem Duell würde er sie platt machen mit ihrer DPS Zahl.

Vor Maulgar waren ihre DPS 420^^. Nach Maulgar folgten draussen 6 Duelle, in denen Sie ihn zerlegte hatte. In allen 6 Duellen. Dann sagte sie das 
sie bei Gruul mal alles raushaut. Nach Gruul waren ihre DPS bei 960 ...
Tja, das grüne Lämpchen des Hexers war erstmal sehr lange aus, auch während des Gruulkampfes. Nach dem Raid sagte sie mir das er 
sich nach Gruul entschuldigt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fand ich echt lustig, für sowas bräuchte man Programme zum mitschneiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nerfi (27. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> lol am geilsten wars mal mit ner Freundin von mir die is auch Gnom-Schurke.
> Und dann warma mal Gruul und sie machte nebenbei noch was anderes und brachte halt ned die Leistung die sie
> normal bringt. Im TS sagte der Typ dann wieso die Frau ihren Schurken ned spielen könne (er war Hexer) woraufhin sie meinte weil
> sie nebenbei was anderes mache. Und er dachte das sagte sie nur so und meinte in jedem Duell würde er sie platt machen mit ihrer DPS Zahl.
> ...



bestimmt dauerstun :/


----------



## Sayonara Simon (27. August 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> @threaterstellerin: stell dich net so an. Die Umgangsform ist bei solchen Leuten das aller letzte trotzdem würd ich mich net so anpissen. Mach ich als Mann doch auch net wenn mich einer hurens*** oder so beschimpft. Das ist das inet, da brauch man ne dicke haut. Spiel mal cs oder wc3 ^^ da ist das um längen heftiger


macho-scheissgelaber!!!!!


----------



## nerfi (27. August 2008)

Sayonara schrieb:


> macho-scheissgelaber!!!!!



geh spülen


----------



## Smoleface (27. August 2008)

rofl, mein Kumpel spielt seit release von WoW weibliche Charaktere. Und ausser "iihhh, ein weiblicher gnom" oder "weibliche elfen sehen doofer aus als männliche" kam NIE was vor. Ich denke du hast es darauf angelegt beleidigt zu werden. Ehrlich gesagt wenn sich eine Dame wegen ihres Geschlechtes irgendwie immer einenb Vorteil verschaffen wil, dann würde ich auch mal "Schlam-pe" sagen. Aber ansonsten nicht. Wie gesagt, ich vermute eher du hast es "provuziert". In diesem Sinne dann selbst Schuld.

Grüsse Dr. Smole (!)


----------



## Tante V (27. August 2008)

Sayonara schrieb:


> macho-scheissgelaber!!!!!



aber recht hat er ^^

btw glaub ich dem/der TE kein wort.... 

oder zumindest glaub ich nicht das man grundlos beleidigt wird -.-

wahrscheinlich hat er/sie im ah nackt vor dem auktionator getanzt, so das keiner mehr ihn anklicken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufmerksamkeitssüchtig ftw oO ...


----------



## Stromsucht (27. August 2008)

sei kein mädchen, wehr dich! das sind die ganz üblichen arschlöcher, denen tritt man im real life auch einfach nur in die eier und man hat seine ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. August 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Grüsse Dr. Smole (!)



Deine Promotionsarbeit möchte ich nicht korrekturlesen.


----------



## Vem0123 (27. August 2008)

Einfach mal ein Ticket schreiben, dann sollten die Perverslinge schon sehen was sie davon haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stromsucht (27. August 2008)

nach weitergehender überlegung und dem zusammenhang zum damagedieter werf ich mal *fake* in den raum!


----------



## Drun (27. August 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Meinste nicht du übertreibst?


ne, das tut er absolut nicht! solche dinge kommen viel öfter vor als du glaubst! und das nicht nur ingame! die meisten menschen merken schon gar nicht mehr wann sie einem gegenüber auf den schlips tretten!



ReWahn schrieb:


> Es gibt mindestens so viele weibliche chars wie männliche... und das hier ist der erste fall dieser art von dem ich höre...


nur weil du davon noch nichts gehört hast, heisst das noch lange nicht das es nicht stattfindet! nicht jeder geht mit einem solchen problem an die öffentlichkeit!



ReWahn schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ticket! Nicht Ignore, nicht auf sich beruhen assen, sondern Ticket.


darin stimme ich mit dir überein! alles was im chat geschrieben wird (auch geflüstert) kann von blizard nachgeschaut und analysiert werden.


----------



## Arithos (27. August 2008)

Ohne irgendwelche Antworten zu lesen:

Ja, wenn man einen weiblichen Char hat (und dem Gegenüber nicht den Glauben nimmt, dass man selber auch weiblich ist), dann spielen bei vielen die Hormone verrückt. Man wird wirklich anders behandelt, aber nicht nur zum Schlechten!

Man kommt in den Genuss vieler Vorteile, man bekommt Sachen geschenkt und wird eventuell freundlicher behandelt. Falls dir einer auf die Nerven geht hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit ihn zu ignorieren und in schweren Fällen kannst du dem noch ein Ticket hinterherwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich spiele trotzdem vorwiegend männliche Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (27. August 2008)

Stromsucht schrieb:


> nach weitergehender überlegung und dem zusammenhang zum damagedieter werf ich mal *fake* in den raum!




/sign ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellpoet (27. August 2008)

ich kenne das problem von meiner freundin
wir beide spielen schon seit ewigkeiten wow zusammen von daher kann ich mich schon gut in die situation einer frau in der hinsicht hineindenken
naja btp
die probleme wie ey hast du icq oder geh lieber putzen usw kennt sie leider auch alle...
ich finde es einfach schade jedoch nicht abänderbar das man als frau in wow oft das solch probleme hat.
ich kenne auch einige meiner alten gildies die rl frauen sind und allein deswegen wirklich nur noch männliche chars spielen, da ihnen das
permanente angebaggere echt auf die nerven ging und die chauvi-sprüche schon alle ausm ff aufsagen konnten.
Dennoch weiß ich nicht ob man das altersgruppen technisch unterscheiden darf und man deswegen nur sagt es wären kiddis oder ähnliches...


----------



## Nekramcruun (27. August 2008)

also ich selbst bin männlich aber spiele auch einige weibliche chars und kenne auch einige leute die weibliche chars spielen (einige davon sind auch in RL weiblich).
 ich kenne das in der von dir beschriebenen form nicht.es kommt zwar mal vor daß aufdringliche typen wissen wollen ob man auch in RL weiblich ist und man bekommt emotes wie /kuss oder /pfeifen oder /sexy aber das mich oder leute die ich kenne einer schl... fo... oder so nennt ist bisher nicht passiert.
zu mir ist allersdings mal einer patzig geworden als ich seine frage ob ich auch in RL weiblich bin mit nein beantwortete.
da fing er an von wegen daß wär doch scheisse als typ weiber zu spielen und was mir denn überhaupt einfällt.

da hab ich ihm nur gesagt daß wow keine kontaktbörse ist und wenn er meint daß nur frauen/mädchen weibliche chars spielen sollten damit er weiss wen er anbaggern kann dann ist das sein problem..../ignore meinerseits war natürlich anschliessend die folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seek (27. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich bin weiblich, spiele weibliche Charaktere und mir ist noch nie sowas passiert. Reporten, wenn sowas passiert und fertig oO



Würde ich auch sagen.

Ich spiele auch meist weibliche Chars da ich die männlichen optisch nicht mag.

wurde auch schon das ein oder andere mal beleidigt (wenn auch nicht in WoW) wenn ich so kleine kids habe abblitzen lassen weil die wirklich dachte ich wäre weiblich aber ansonsten...

Wie gesagt,
screenshot machen und Ticket schreiben fertig.

aber davon mal abgesehen auf was für nem server zockst du denn da oO
rennen da nur kleine machowürste und "trolle" (nicht die rasse sondern die spielerart) rum oder was Oo


----------



## Soldus (27. August 2008)

Ich spiele nur männliche chars und bin es auch und ich hab so etwas noch nie mitbekommen also derart schlimm.
Nur ist es schon vorgekommen dass die Heilerin in einer ini auf einmal sagte dass sie sich wundern würde warum niemand sie anmacht^^ Da ging es los.

Und vor sw hab ich auch schon ne halbnackte Draenei tanzen sehen die nur noch einen Wappenrock anhatte und neben ihr standen dann 2 sabbernde Bären-dudus die dauernd ''ausziehen'' riefen aber das war auch nur Spaß.

Im TS ist es auch noch nie vorgekommen dass alles still wurde als eine Frau sprach oder sonstige anmache

einfach ticket wenn sowas zu oft passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



dass ihr mädels immer so rumzicken müsst....jetzt stelle dich nicht so an...du willst es doch auch^^


----------



## Visssion (27. August 2008)

lol @ philipp23 das wohl jedem seine eigene entscheidung was er spielt oO sonen kommentar könntest du auch einfach lassen du gimp >.<


----------



## Céraa (27. August 2008)

ich bin zwar m...aber spiele auch lieber weibliche chars (nich um denen auf den hintern zu gucken )
aber ich kriege das selbst auch manchmal mit.
oki, die sprüche, die du gesagt hast sind echt krass und gehören verboten, aber teilweise finde ich es auch relativ passend (wenn es beim rp ist und in den kontext passt!)...
joa...aber ich kenne auch so einige weibliche personen, die wow spielen (boah, hört sich das hochgestochen an^^), und die kriegen auch manchmal...sexuelle anspielungen von mir zu hören, aber das würde ich nie bei leuten machen, die mich nicht kennen Oo

mfg
maxi


----------



## Nekramcruun (27. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> dass ihr mädels immer so rumzicken müsst....jetzt stelle dich nicht so an...du willst es doch auch^^



oh jetzt hast du dir sicher einen haufen flames eingehandelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thombl (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> pls closed den thread und verteilt banns danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja wat bis du denn für ne Spaßbremse?


----------



## Fumacilla (27. August 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Hmm spiele selber einige Weibliche Chars hatte aber nie das Problem von solchen Beleidigungen... das einzige was ich kenne sind billige Flirtversuche von Kiddies die man aber ziemlich schnell beenden kann, wenn man einfach nur beschreibt wer wirklich hinter dem Ziel der Begierde sitzt.



ich spiele auch nen weiblichen char... sogar ne blutelfin. ich werde derbe oft angebaggert aber spiele das spiel gerne mit =) // wobei mir derartige beschimpfungen noch nie untergekommen sind, obwohl ich es totallustig finde so notgeile kids als "angebliche" frau zu dominieren... die fressen mir aus der hand egal welche aussagen ich mache...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thombl (27. August 2008)

Stromsucht schrieb:


> nach weitergehender überlegung und dem zusammenhang zum damagedieter werf ich mal *fake* in den raum!



Ich finde so weit muss man da gar nicht denken können ... Aufmerksamkeit ist das Zauberwort.


----------



## Drénus (27. August 2008)

hmm...
Also ich spiele zwar einen M Chat aber werde auch manschmal von W Chars angebaggert, und von meinen Kollegen im TS wenn ich da halbnackt in einem Kara Fun Raid rumlaufe auch ein wenig beleidigt.Aber das ist alles nur spass.


----------



## antileet (27. August 2008)

ganz klar ein fall für Lenßen und Partner!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arleen. (27. August 2008)

Spiele jetzt seit fast zwei Jahren WoW.
Sowas hab ich noch nie mitbekommen.Ich bin w alle meine Chars auch.Bin oft im ts wenn  man irgend wo unterwegs ist.Leite ab und zu Raids und mache regelmässig Pvp.Aber solche Beleidigungen habe ich nie mitbekommen.Würd mich ja interessieren was das für ein Server sein soll....Wie schon bei einigen Vorposter erwähnt Ticket setzen und abwarten.Grundlos kommt keiner auf einen zu und nennt jemanden so....zumindest kenne ich es nicht anders.


----------



## Nihtilim (27. August 2008)

hi,
ich spiele seit 2 Jahren  zwei weibliche chars und muss sagen mir ist das noch nie passiert. 
Denke auch nicht, das leute ohne Grund Wörter , wie die genannten, einfach so Rumposaunen, da jeder normale sofort ein Ticket schreiben würde.
das nächstemal einfach nicht halbnackt in sw, oder sonst wo, tanzen, dann dürfte man auch in Ruhe gelassen werden.


----------



## Böindal1 (27. August 2008)

egal ob fake oder nicht.

gewisse umgangsformen kann man sich im RL nicht erlauben und sollte es auch ig nicht tun. Spiel zwar derzeit hdro und net wow hab aber auch in hdro mal etwas von nem ts-gespräch mitbekommen, wo sich ein kerl wirklich abartig einer frau gegenüber verhalten hat, das ich ihn im RL dazu gebracht hätte das maul zu halten. ansonsten bleiben frauen frauen. ich rede mit ig.freundinnen genauso wie mit rl freundinnen.

wer sich nicht benehmen kann, sollte mit nem ticket verwarnt werden und gut ist.


----------



## neo1986 (27. August 2008)

Ich hab sowas noch nie erlebt hab auch einen hab aber nur positiver reaktionen erlebt.
Einfach Tiket schreiben.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (27. August 2008)

Kynos schrieb:


> Das ist ja wieder mal typisch, erstmal das opfer die schuld in die schuhe schieben



Von nichts kommt aber auch nichts. Von dem her hat er schon recht!


----------



## paTschQ (27. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> spiel selbst nen weiblichen orc
> und hatte noch nie solche beleidigungen gehört !


Du bist krass geschmacklos... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie verhälst du dich bitte ingame, dass dich Leute so derartig beschimpfen? O.ô
> btw: sind das keine sexuellen Belästigungen sondern einfach Beleidigungen.





Kynos schrieb:


> Das ist ja wieder mal typisch, erstmal das opfer die schuld in die schuhe schieben





Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Von nichts kommt aber auch nichts. Von dem her hat er schon recht!



Xelyna ist übrigends auch von der weiblichen Gattung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solch ein Fall ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen, aber dafür gibt es ja die Möglichkeiten des Ignorierends und der Meldung bei einem GM. Diese nehmen solche Ausdrücke auch nicht auf die leichte Schulter.


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (27. August 2008)

Also ich bin auch weibliche und habe weibliche Charaktere und mir ist sowas nie passiert,
ausser heftiger Anbaggerei, die aber meistens nur aus Spaß war..^^
Aber sowas ist echt assozial, aber deswegen keine weibl. Charaktere mehr erstellen? Naja, musst du wissen
mfG Logi


----------



## the Huntress (27. August 2008)

Ich bin ebenfalls ein Mädel und spiele auch weibliche Charaktere, siehe Signatur.

Ich habe in WoW, speziell auf meinen Server, eigentlich nie schlechte Erfahrungen in 3 Jahren WoW gemacht. Natürlich machen die Männlein manchmal einige Späßchen die nur so vor Klischees strotzen, aber es war nie so schlimm das ich einen GM einschalten musste.

Wenn du wirklich oft solche harten Beleidigungen an den Kopf geworfen bekommst, dann überleg mal ob du dich nicht etwas falsch verhältst, oder ob du nicht gleich den Server wechselst. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es auf einem Server so extrem ist. Ich habe auf mehreren gespielt und mir ist sowas nie passiert.

PS : Es gibt genug Männer die weibliche Chars spielen. Also da würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Ich finde es weiterhin immer noch schade, dass die TE sich bis auf ihren Eröffnungspost nicht zu Wort meldet..


----------



## Caidy (27. August 2008)

Also ich spiele NUR weibliche Chars und bin selbst auch weiblich. Wenn man es für sich behält das man weiblich ist geht eigtl immer alles OK.

Sobald aber irgendwer in erfahrung bringt das man weiblich ist kann es zu allerlei problemen führen. ( zB in gilden etc)

Fremde leute die dich so beschimpfen, ignore + ticket, gibt meist nen permban.
In Gilden ist es meist schwieriger, wird in raids zB für ein Girl gepasst können solche beschimpfungen kommen, oder wenn sich einer einbildet sich in dich "verliebt" zu haben und du ihm einen Korb gibst. Da musst du drüber stehen, die meisten sind pupertierende teenager die vllt irgendwann mal papas pornosammlung gefunden ahben und mal schauen wie weit sie gehen können, konter clever und meist is ruhe.

ich hab alles miterlebt und muss sagen es ist nicht immer einfach, allerdings muss man damit umgehen lernen und nicht jedem auf die nase binden das man weiblich ist. immerhin spielen 2/3 der wowler nen weibl char und davon sind sicherlich nur 5% wirklich weiblich.


----------



## Magician.^ (27. August 2008)

Geh auf nen RP-Server.

Da wird dir sowas nie passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shady197 (27. August 2008)

Also ich hab auch noch nie sowas zu hören bekommen ausser mal eine beleidigung im TS weil ich den andauernt besiegt hatte, aba naja war glaub net so richtig ernst gemeint. Und angebaggert wurd ich auch noch net bin Männlich hab aba auch nen weiblichen Twink aba ist halt noch nie bei mir sowas passiert.


----------



## Nezzerof (27. August 2008)

Magician.^ schrieb:


> Geh auf nen RP-Server.
> 
> Da wird dir sowas nie passieren
> 
> ...



Naja wenn du meinst...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. August 2008)

aba wird mit zwei b geschrieben!


----------



## dobro (27. August 2008)

Naja solche Beleidigungen habe ich noch nicht miterlebt, das is ja wohl das letzte jemanden Fotze Schlampe oder so zu nennen. Bei sowas natürlich einen Gm ansprechen, nicht Igno, kann ja nicht sein das jemand mit so einem assozialen Verhalten durchkommt.

Und nein erstell dir keinen männlichen Char, wieso auch wenn du gerne einen wieblichen spielst is das so. Da sowieso sehr viele Männer weibliche Chars spielen würd dich deswegen auch keiner nerven - wenn doch sagst einfach "bin nen typ"

Frag mich eh wen es interessiert ob jemand, mit dem man grad zusammen questet oder eine Instanz besucht, männlich oder weiblich ist.  

Hab ewig mit einer Frau zusammen gequestet (lol sogar gelabert hab ich mit der wie mit nem Typ) und irgendwann stellte sich herraus is ne Frau (da sie Rl Name wissen wollte und ich dann umgekehrt) Hat sich danach nichts geändert (Nur Sachen wie " Ey Digga Healer is abgesprungen kommst kurz" hab ich dann umformuliert ^^)

Wie dem auch sei ich schweife ab, sag einfach bist nen Typ, solltest du mal TS kommen "Sry Mic kaputt ,aber du kannst ja hören" und gut.

MfG .dobro


----------



## Spaceflyer (27. August 2008)

also ich spiele sowohl weibliche als auch männliche chars. bin im rl männlich. ab und zu kommt es halt von kiddis, die zeigen wollen wer der stärkere ist, dass sie sowas schreiben. dann dreh ich den spieß rum (im sarkastischen sinne) und verschleiere meine kommentare gekonnt in einfachen worten, wo niemand sagen kann, dass ich ihn beleidigt habe. einige verstehen dann nicht worauf ich hinaus will und ich lach mir eins vorm rechner. falls du das nicht machen willst. ist ein ticket die einfachste lösung


----------



## Kalwaeh (27. August 2008)

Da füttern aber viele den Troll ^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. August 2008)

Das kommt davon, wenn alle nur den Originalpost lesen und nicht die Posts, wo schon mindestens dreimal der DamageDieter genannt wurde.

--> *Weiterfütter*


----------



## shady197 (27. August 2008)

Also meine meinung wegen den RP Servern is diese:
Etwas normaler sind die leute schon, weil die halt auf Rollenspielen konzentriert sind. Es gibt aber halt auch ein paar assos die meinen "LEBEN" in die RPs bringen zu müssen.


----------



## Rasgaar (27. August 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Von nichts kommt aber auch nichts. Von dem her hat er schon recht!




Da wird eine Frau brutal in einer Seitenstrasse vergewaltigt und dann kommst du und sagst, die ist selber schuld - hätte sie besser Jeans statt einen Rock getragen, dann wär das nicht passiert?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder wie soll man denn deinen Spruch verstehen?
Natürlich gibts auch Deppen die keinen Grund brauchen sich wie Arschlöcher aufzuführen.... 


Spiele unter anderem auch eine Blutelfe, hatte aber auch noch nie Probleme....


----------



## Freaxbox (27. August 2008)

Bin männlich und habe so manchen weiblichen Char. Beschimpft wurde ich erst einmal mit meiner Zwergin ("Du Russenhure...") Hab ein Ticket geschrieben und derjenige erhielt dafür einen 3h Bann und das unter der Woche um 23:00. Find das n bissl lächerlich aber gut.

Ansonsten ist es mir mit meinen weiblichen Chars eher passiert das ich angebaggert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Tipp: Lass dir sowas nicht zu nehe gehen und setz auf Igno. Von solchen deppen musst du dir das Spiel nicht kaputt machen lassen.


In dem Sinne... Have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. August 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Da wird eine Frau brutal in einer Seitenstrasse vergewaltigt und dann kommst du und sagst, die ist selber schuld - hätte sie besser Jeans statt einen Rock getragen, dann wär das nicht passiert?!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg...wie manche wieder übertreiben müssen......sie wurde schl..... genannt u du kommst gleich mit vergewaltigung.....ein unpassender vergleich...


----------



## Philipp23 (27. August 2008)

Aber warum wird sie schlampe etc. genannt ? Sowas kommt doch ned von heut auf morgen . Entweder ist sie eine. Oder irgenwer hat nen Hass auf sie. Es gibt Tausend gründe. Und mit sowas sollte man auch ned in einen forum prallen. Es kommt sowieso nur plötzin raus. Am besten ingame namen ändern oder Server wechseln. Bzw. mit WOW aufhören. So und nun hatt sich das ganze erledigt !


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. August 2008)

Is mir in 2 Jahren WOW noch nie passiert!
Im TS hört man mal nen blöden Spruch aber das ist schon alles!
Wenn da mal was kommen würde, sofort Ticket und Vollgas!


----------



## Orker (27. August 2008)

Ich kenne eine die wird jedes mal belästigt und seine ausrede das war seine schwester etc. und wurde nicht einmal gebannt. ^^


----------



## HansiHansenHans (27. August 2008)

LOL Lächerlich - Sobald man einen weiblichen Char spielt ,egal ob ein männlicher oder weiblicher RL-Spieler dahinter steht, scheinen bei manchen die Hormone durchzuticken. Wurde letzens vom einen Tank angegraben, im Gruppenchat wwährend ner Ini, und per whisper, DAT ist nit normal.  Hab den mehrfach gesagt dat ich männlich bin und NUR einen weiblichen Char spiele. Der meinte natürlich ich würde den anlügen und so und ich soll mich nit so anstellen. Leave -Ignore!!!!

Die leute die einen blöd kommen einfach ignore gut ist wenns zu krank wird Ticket.


----------



## Zez (27. August 2008)

Ich nenne meine Priesterin immer eine Aggroschlampe, oder, als sie noch Heal war, eine Heilbitch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal auch Manaschlampe - genauso wie ich meinen Magier immer Getränkeautomat bezeichne - und ich kenne genug die ihre Chars selbst als "...[-schlampe/Bitch]" bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw, wir nannten unser 3n3 immer "Bitch-trio" (3 Nachtelfinnen)

kA ob das das ist was du meinst :O


----------



## nixahnung (27. August 2008)

so sorry!

find ich ober sch..... wenn jemand aufdringlich wird! TICKET!!!

Mal ne andere Frage:

warum spielen soviele männer weibliche chars?????????????????

- findet man den polygonhintern so geil (weg vom rechner und raus in´s leben aber schnell!!!!!)?????
- ti....bonus ausnutzen (nach dem motto: dem mädel ich ich mal schnell)??????


naja btw, anmache ingame ist unter aller würde, als Mann eine /in spielen zumindest unheimlich!!!


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (27. August 2008)

Hätte ich noch nie gesehen sowas. 

Ich spiel auf nem RP Server und das einzige was den weiblichen Chars bei uns passiert ist, das sie häufig mal angeflirtet werden, wenn sie im Kleid durch die gegend rennen^^ 

Wenn dich einer merhfach so beleidigt /ignore und Ticket schreiben.


----------



## turageo (27. August 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Meinste nicht du übertreibst?
> Es gibt mindestens so viele weibliche chars wie männliche... und das hier ist der erste fall dieser art von dem ich höre...



Jep, ich auch - welcher Server? Jetzt mach ich mir langsam Sorgen, anscheinend sind die Pixel meines weiblichen Draenei Hunter-Twinks
nicht sexy genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gut ernstes Thema, sollte ich vielleicht auch ernst bleiben... Also wie gesagt, ist so was weder mir mit einem weiblichen Char, noch
den RL Damen, die ich so kenne schon mal passiert. Gibt's da auch ne ganze Geschichte dazu? Das muss doch einen Grund haben, wenn
jemand so ausfällig wird (und sei's nur weil man nen Buff nich gegeben hat ^^).

Wie bereits gesagt wurde: an nen GM melden --> igno --> Fertig!

mfg

PS: Ich hoffe das ist nicht ein ähnlicher "Spaß"-Thread wie Dein letzter, denn hier versuchen immerhin noch ein paar Leute Ratschläge zu geben.


----------



## Damatar (27. August 2008)

hab ne schamanin die als schlampe und so weiter unter spit beschimpf wurde weil so nen kleiner schurcke es net ertragen hat das ich den im schlingendorntal  in der arena bezwungen hab und die kiste rechtmäßig plüderte, tja ticket und er ward nmimmer gesehen, ja bin ein kerl ,dennoch find ich die vorstellung das er davon ausgeht ich wäre weiblich noch krasser wenn ich davon ausgehe auf welche weise er dan gezielt beleidigt hat, also immer ticket, dan haben die bald gecheckt das die in wow nix zusuchen haben, je nachdem gibet da sogar mehr als nur nen 3 tage bahn!


----------



## Scark (27. August 2008)

Es soll ja auch Frauen geben, die sich bewusst nen weiblichen Char erstellen und auch ansonsten kein großes Geheimnis daraus machen, dass sie weiblich und hetero sind. Neulich durfte ich in Westfall lesen "Wer hat Lust ne süße Nachtelf Priesterin durch DM zu ziehen?" ... kann zwar sein, dass es ein Typ war, der sich nen Spass draus macht. Denke aber eher, dass es ein Mädel war, die ihren "weiblichen Charme" so einsetzt, dass sie Vorteile im Spiel hat. Meine Ex wurde damals auch überhäuft von nem Typ mit Gegenständen und so. Sie hat das Spielchen solange mitgespielt, bis er sich "verliebt" hat. 

Ich hab auch weibliche Chars und bin noch nie derartig angequatscht worden. Ausnahmen bestätigen sicher die Regel, oftmals wird man aber selbst nicht ganz unschuldig an der Situation sein a la "Ey Süßer, magst mir nicht mal 100 Gold geben. *bussi*" ... einem pubertierenden Zocker, der vielleicht im RL nicht die besten Chancen bei Mädels hat, stürzt sich durch sowas sicher in etwas rein, worauf das Mädel es anlegt um ihren Vorteil draus zu ziehen.

ps: Das liest sich grad, wie der Erfahrungsbericht eines 12 jährigen enttäuschten Geeks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (27. August 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> lol was fürn schwachsinn soll sich sich jetzt verstecken weil sie weiblich ist?o.O
> also wie schon oft gesagt igno nen screen vom gespräch ist auch hilfreich und ein Ticket indem du dann erwähnen solltest das due ein sreen vom gespräch als beweis hast




Screen muss nich aber is ne erleichterung für blizz ( den gm ) der dann alle logs durchlesen zu müssen
daher würd ein gm eher auf einen screen zu sprechen kommen
aber denkt dran blizz sieht alles^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (27. August 2008)

Ich habe die Erfahrung mit dem Account von meiner Freundin auch schon gemacht - sobald manche Hypernerds erfahren das hinter dem Bildschirm auch im RL eine frau ( bzw mädchen ) sitzt,wollen sie sofort msn , icq u.s.w..  Bei einigen ging es auch schon soweit,das wir diese Leute mal in ihrer Liste aufgenommen haben,und diese..nunja.."Typen" dann vor der Webcam onaniert haben..  Ich finds ehrlich gesagt traurig,weil genau diese Typen oft genug Pädofil sind und je nachdem sogar zu straftätern werden ( merke: meine Freundin ist 16 ).. Ich frage mich,wieso diese Typen nicht in ein Bordell oder sonstwas gehen,dort kriegen sie ihre Lust befriedigt und gefährden keinen anderen .. -.-


----------



## Spave (27. August 2008)

Am besten wendest du dich mal an den sexuellen Belästigungs Panda!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






sry, aber der musste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (27. August 2008)

kleiner tipp sag einfach net welches geschlecht du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist vllt die einfachste lösung so belöstigt auch keiner vllt hilft es ??? kann ich blos net sagen hab ich kein prob mit xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Yiraja (27. August 2008)

sowas hab ich noch nie gehört einfach reporten un die halten die klappe ^^ aber sowas zu disskutieren ist scho extrem lächerlich


----------



## Vampirgott (27. August 2008)

Spave schrieb:


> Am besten wendest du dich mal an den sexuellen Belästigungs Panda!


 Nice ^^


Zum thema Frauen Bonus war da nicht so ein Mob angriff auf Ambossar, wegen der Dreanei Magierin Solaika  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Solaika ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> sowas hab ich noch nie gehört einfach reporten un die halten die klappe ^^ aber sowas zu disskutieren ist scho extrem lächerlich


Zumal der Thread schon 10 (!) Seiten umfasst und die TE Tuse immer noch kein Kommentar abgegeben hat :>


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. August 2008)

ganz ehrlich, was soll das hier?....es werden jeden tag tausende beleidigt....schaut doch alleine mal auf den schlachtfeldern nach, was man da alles lesen muss....

nur weil es sich in dem fall um ne frau handelt wird jetzt so ein wirbel darum gemacht oder wie?.....und gleich handelt es sich um sexuelle belästigung?

männer werden beleidigt....frauen werden beleidigt......und ich halte dieses thema für total überzogen.....


----------



## Yiraja (27. August 2008)

keine ahnung die frauen wollen doch imma gleichberechtigung also sollte um sowas auch kein wirbel gemacht werden^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

*Wirbel mach* o.ô


----------



## Flatrian (27. August 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Privatserver?
> 
> Wenn nicht schreib ein Ticket. Für so etwas gibts in der regel nen Permaban.



Kommt drauf an, ob TS oder Ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns kommen MAL solch derartigen Aussagen. Allerdings kennen wir diese Personen auch schon ein, zwei Jahre ;>

LG Flät


----------



## Scark (27. August 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung mit dem Account von meiner Freundin auch schon gemacht - sobald manche Hypernerds erfahren das hinter dem Bildschirm auch im RL eine frau ( bzw mädchen ) sitzt,wollen sie sofort msn , icq u.s.w..  Bei einigen ging es auch schon soweit,das wir diese Leute mal in ihrer Liste aufgenommen haben,und diese..nunja.."Typen" dann vor der Webcam onaniert haben..  Ich finds ehrlich gesagt traurig,weil genau diese Typen oft genug Pädofil sind und je nachdem sogar zu straftätern werden ( merke: meine Freundin ist 16 ).. Ich frage mich,wieso diese Typen nicht in ein Bordell oder sonstwas gehen,dort kriegen sie ihre Lust befriedigt und gefährden keinen anderen .. -.-




Du solltest mal bei wikipedia nach Pädophil suchen. Menschen unter 14 sind Kinder. Leute die auf Kinder stehen, sind Pädophil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (27. August 2008)

Ganz einfache Sache blöde Anmache gibt blöde Antwort, danach hab ich meine Ruhe oder die Person n Ticket+Stammplatz auf Ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss mir als Frau nich alles gefallen lassen und bin zum Glück nicht auffn Mund gefallen x)


----------



## Huntêr1982 (27. August 2008)

Kynos schrieb:


> Das ist ja wieder mal typisch, erstmal das opfer die schuld in die schuhe schieben



/sign!

Bin auch Kerl spiele aber auch wibliche chars, am besten du meldest das einem GM und versuchst dich darüber zu freuen wenn sie einen PermBann bekommen, und geniesst das was du zahlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (27. August 2008)

@Astrakiller wenn du älter als 18 bist machst du dich meines wissens auch strafbar


----------



## Breddy (27. August 2008)

Also ich spiele auch weibliche Chars (bin auch ein Mädchen) und ich werd oft sexuel beleidigt. Naja sonnst ärgere oder beleidige ich für normal keine anderen Leute, aber wenn manche Kiddis in MMOG spielen glauben sie können blöd tun, dann sag ich ihnen schon meine Meinung. ^^
Oder wenn sowas in ner Inni vorkommt, heil ich sie einfach nich mehr (spiel Priest) xD

Lg
-Dani-


----------



## Scark (27. August 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> @Astrakiller wenn du älter als 18 bist machst du dich meines wissens auch strafbar



Nö. Mal vorausgesetzt, das passiert alles freiwillig und sie ist kein Schutzbefohlener, Lehrling, Schüler o.ä.


----------



## Noki1990 (27. August 2008)

Also ich spiele auch einen Weiblichen Char und werde nicht beleidigt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (27. August 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Privatserver?
> 
> Wenn nicht schreib ein Ticket. Für so etwas gibts in der regel nen Permaban.



oh mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(/ironie off)

permabann für sonen sche**? sowas macht blizz NIE im leben (dann wären die server nur halbsovoll, nicht war?)

@ te 
wenn ich mit meinem schurken spiele (s.u.) ist es eh meist klar das ich ein kerl bin (naja kerle habe nen anderen schreibstil als frauen und damit meine ich keine ausrücke/schimpfwörter etc.) und mir ist "sexuelle belästigung" (so wie es on der te gemeint ist) nochnet unter gekommen

naja wenn man sowas öfter ingame hört sollte man sich mal gedanken über die leute machen mit denen man sich umgibt und villeicht ernsthaft über nen sererwechsel nachdenken, oder eifnach nur auf ignore setzen und gut 

(btw: vote für mehr ingore list speicherkapazität ^_^)


----------



## P-rod (27. August 2008)

Schwachsinn °


----------



## Sintrael (27. August 2008)

Hi ich bin auch n Kerl, spiele aber auch den einen oder anderen weiblichen Char und habe noch nie solche Erfahrungen gemacht...

Ich kann mich in Ratschlägen nur den anderen anschließen: Screenshot und dann melden, solche Leute sollten von den Servern verschwinden, die gehören einfach nicht auf unsere schönen Server. 

Was ich zu Frauen in WoW sagen kan, ist, dass sie (vor allem anderem) hervorragende Heiler abgeben (habe noch keinen Mann so gut heiln sehen wie einige Frauen die ich kenne. Aber auch Schaden machen und tanken ist überhaupt nicht nur Männersache...

Eine Frau im Raid ist außerdem (erstaunlicherweise ^^) extrem Konzentrationsfördernd: Kaum erhebt eine Frau ihre Stimme sind die pöbelnden, schreibenden, besserwiserischen Männer ruhig und achten auf Aggro, Pulls und ordentliches spielen, deshalb bin ich spielenden Frauen gegenüber extrem aufgeschlossen und freue mich über alle Frauen, die zocken, es gibt noch viel zu wenige!! 

Wie auch immer, wenn du mal auf Zuluhed spielst, Frauen sind bei uns immer richtig XD

Sintrael


----------



## Stromsucht (27. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> dass ihr mädels immer so rumzicken müsst....jetzt stelle dich nicht so an...du willst es doch auch^^


word - das ist ohnehin alles ne riesige verschwörung gegen männer, dass wir immer als die triebtäter dargestellt werden, ihr frauen seid doch schließlich die ursache und somit mittäter, also warum nicht ein wenig mehr kooperieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (27. August 2008)

Ich spiele weibliche Charaktere und bin weiblich, aber sowas ist mir noch nie passiert.
Höchstens:
Ich: "Mann!"
Anderer Spieler: "Frau"
Wollte grade ein Tier zähmen, und da kam mir ein Druide dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

ah das problem ist mir bekannt^^

selbst spiele ich keine weiblichen charas aber hab oft mit leuten zu tun die ihr gehirn etwas weiter unten haben selber bin ich ja ein kerl aber ich kann nicht verstehen warum man sowas ablassen muss und das ergebnis ist eine äußere selbstsicherheit die auf meinen minderwertigkeits komplex zurück zuführen ist naja will hier nicht noch weiter ins wissenschaftliche rücken^^
aber tatsache ist das sie zu blöd sind um zu erkennen das ihre kommentare und aktionen unpassend und unsozial sind^^
aber sowas kommt so ziehmlich überall vor^^
betreue auf einer seite mit einer guten freundin zusammen einen zirkel für leute die bestalkt werden^^
persöhnlich mache ich da noch einen relativ kurzen prozess mit solchen leuten aber naja relativ je nachdem wie sie es verdient haben^^

also gm melden wer richtig fies ist wird dann noch auf andere art weitermachen^^
und wenn man bestalkt wird immer so schnell wie möglich um hilfe bei freunden und bekannten ersuchen und auch die polizei einschalten^^


----------



## Astrakiller (27. August 2008)

Ajo,das bezog sich auch nicht nur auf meine Freundin,sondern auch z.B auf meine Cousine,die grad mal 13 Ist und sowas zwar nicht in WoW,aber generell im Internet findet ( man kennt die ganzen Teenie-Portale ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Und strafbar mach ich mich sicherlich nicht,die Gründe hat Scark ja schon genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

Stromsucht schrieb:


> word - das ist ohnehin alles ne riesige verschwörung gegen männer, dass wir immer als die triebtäter dargestellt werden, ihr frauen seid doch schließlich die ursache und somit mittäter, also warum nicht ein wenig mehr kooperieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh man ist klar XD
und jemand der im laden was klaut ist auch nicht der einzige schuldige der ladenbesitzer ist auch schuld weil die begehrte ware im angebot hat XD

überleg mal was du grad für nonsense geschrieben hasst XD


----------



## Rabor80 (27. August 2008)

irgendwie erinnert mich dieser Beitrag an einige Beiträge aus dem WOW-Forum...

ich bin X(männlich,weiblich,schwul,jude,moslem,christ.......) und wurde deswegen beleidigt...

die Leute tippen sich die Finger wund und der TE ist über alle Berge und kommt wohl nie wieder....

zur Sache.... "selbst den dümmsten Bauern muss man provozieren bevor er mit Kartoffeln wirft"
vielleicht mal das eigene Chat/Spielverhalten prüfen ansonsten gibt es für die jüngeren Spieler/Surfer etc.

kleine Verhaltensregeln zum nachlessen im Netz welche es durchaus  nützlich sind..

so das war mein Senf...


----------



## Jack Daniels (27. August 2008)

[sing]
manchmal....aber nur manchmal..haben frauen ein kleines bischen haue gern...
manchmal....aber nur manchmal..haben frauen ein kleines bischen haue gern...
immer....ja wirklich immer...haben typen wie du etwas auf die fresse verdient...

 [/sing]

öhm..ja ticket oder ignorieren....... =)


----------



## casariel (27. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stromsucht (27. August 2008)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> oh man ist klar XD
> und jemand der im laden was klaut ist auch nicht der einzige schuldige der ladenbesitzer ist auch schuld weil die begehrte ware im angebot hat XD
> 
> überleg mal was du grad für nonsense geschrieben hasst XD



ich rede hier von frauen, und nicht von prostituierten


----------



## Spave (27. August 2008)

sinep is evil!


----------



## computerblicker (27. August 2008)

Ich spiel schon seit jeher ne weibliche Holy Priesterin und wurde noch nie blöd angemacht oder beleidigt.
Meißt bekomm ich eher umsonst Portal oder sonstwas oO


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

Stromsucht schrieb:


> ich rede hier von frauen, und nicht von prostituierten



aha und warum schreibst du das nicht hin du hast in deinen text so geschrieben als meintest du frauen allgemein und jetz sagst du dazu prostituierte^^
und drehst wohl gern etwas um was^^


----------



## Jeryhn (27. August 2008)

also ich bin männlich und spiele eine blutelfen jägerin und mir ist da nie passiert. ausser paar mal das mich jemand frage ob ich m oder w bin .

jedoch musst man auch beachten, es gibt frauen, die genau zeigen wollen, dass hinter dem char eine frau steckt. z.b auf alles mit smiles und ^^  antworten, immer auf das geschlecht des chars aufmerksam machen " ich spiele eine PALADINA!!! und keinen paladin Q_Q" <=smilie am ende... oder sonst noch was... 

und wie mal ein weiser mann sagte : auf eine reaktion folgt ne gegenreaktion. du musstest was getan haben, dass man dich beschimpft.

Beispiel

-Zieh mich ragefire, ich geb dir ein gold

-Nein, hab was anderes zu tun

- Fu stfu gimp kannst nicht mal ziehen..

wenn sie nicht wissen, dass du ein Mädchen/Frau bist würden dich nicht so beleidigen, von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass du diesen kerlen gesagt hast, dass du weiblich bist.

wenn du alle auf dein geschlecht aufmerksam machst, und es dann zu einem steit kommt, kannste auch erwarten, dass die leute dann persönlich werden.


----------



## Scred (27. August 2008)

hab zum glück das hässlichste volk (orc) aber is schon schlimm wenn man immer so zugetxtetwird 
kannst aber auch manchmal was geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Stromsucht (27. August 2008)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> aha und warum schreibst du das nicht hin du hast in deinen text so geschrieben als meintest du frauen allgemein und jetz sagst du dazu prostituierte^^
> und drehst wohl gern etwas um was^^



gut dass das gesagte ohne hin nicht ernst gemeint war, sonst müsste ich mit dir hier noch weiter diskutieren...
watch "^^" out!
dein vergleich hinkt und ähnelt eher prostitution. liebeslüsterner mann und frau trifft eher ein arrangement auf beidseitigem vernehmen. 
seit wann bezahlt man(n) nem ladenhüter etwas als gegenleistung für große, dicke, saftige mellonen? wo wachsen die bitte nochmal? und wo (und von wem) werden die bitte schön gepflückt?^^ 
ok, sorry wurd wieder etwas abstrakt, vergiss es.


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> hab zum glück das hässlichste volk (orc) aber is schon schlimm wenn man immer so zugetxtetwird
> kannst aber auch manchmal was geschenkt bekommen



tja es gibt immer und überall vor und nachteile^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



sowas ist mir bis jetzt bei einem char passiert .. er so: hey wie heisst du .. dann hmm komm den typ ärger ich
und nach ner weile dann er so: bock auf ts.
Ich und kolege gehen rein und nur so. Hallo ich bin der Bruno (kolege) .. du wolltest ein date? ^^ haha

aber beschimpft .. noch nie .,.. /ignore <insert name here> .. fertig
oder gm ticket evtl wird er gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shedanhul (27. August 2008)

Langsam bezweifle ich die "Ernsthaftigkeit" des TE.
Glaub jmd will sich mit und n Spaß erlaubn.


----------



## Locaros (27. August 2008)

Mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit: "Warum muß immer die Frau dran schuld sein, wenn sie so wie TE angemacht wird?? 
Es gibt echt so Kerle, die dich beschimpfen, wenn du net auf deren billige Anbaggerversuche anspringst. 
Und dass das viele nie erlebt haben, mag wohl daran liegen, dass es solche Kiddies (zum Glück) nich auf jedem Realm gibt.

I hab das au scho gesehn. Hier nen Beispiel:
War mit meinem Gnom-Hexlein im Dämmerwald unterwegs, ... hab im Allgemein-Chan gefragt, ob noch wer die Grp-Qs machen muß, (Mor`Ladim, Einbalsamierer + Morbent Teufels) Darauf hat sich nen männlicher Char (High-lvl) angeboten, mir zu helfen, hab ich dankend angenomm. 
Naja, die 3 Qs waren fertig, Hab i gefragt, ob i ihm was dafür geben kann, meinte er "Deine TeleNr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

". I nahms erst für einen Witz, hab mich nochmal bedankt und bin weitergezogen.
Naja, war wohl doch keiner, ... kam dann nochma die Frage nach meiner Nr, diesmal etwas drängender, hab i dann einfach nich drauf reagiert, da wurde der Typ dann etwas unfreundlich, ...  
Und NEIN! I hab weder mit dem Burschen geflirtet, noch gestrippt oder sonstwelche Avancen gemacht.

Also es gibt echt Typen, bei denen man auf ein Whisper "Hi" am besten mit "Bei dir oder bei mir??" antworten sollte, sonst werden die unfreundlich, ...


----------



## Tanabor (27. August 2008)

also schlampe is echt n bissl krass... aber geh spülen find ich eigentich ganz oki. ich mein frauen sollten doch auch spülen oder nicht?

ich mein zumindest sollte die zockerfrau ihrem mann den haushalt schon gemacht haben BEVOR sie sich an den rechner setzt. oder seht ihr das anders?...na also, insofern kann ich das nich nachvollziehen


----------



## Jeryhn (27. August 2008)

Locaros schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit: "Warum muß immer die Frau dran schuld sein, wenn sie so wie TE angemacht wird??
> Es gibt echt so Kerle, die dich beschimpfen, wenn du net auf deren billige Anbaggerversuche anspringst.
> Und dass das viele nie erlebt haben, mag wohl daran liegen, dass es solche Kiddies (zum Glück) nich auf jedem Realm gibt.
> 
> ...



es gibt überrall merkwürdige gestallten.
aber wie ich schon vorher geschrieben, wenn ihr in einem spiel(in welchem ca 85% der spieler männlich sind) sagt, das ihr ein Weibchen seid, springen gleich alle Kellerkinder und "merkwürdige gestallten" auf und wollen mit euch kontakt knüpfen.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2008)

Jeryhn schrieb:


> es gibt überrall merkwürdige gestallten.
> aber wie ich schon vorher geschrieben, wenn ihr in einem spiel(in welchem ca 85% der spieler männlich sind) sagt, das ihr ein Weibchen seid, springen gleich alle Kellerkinder und "merkwürdige gestallten" auf und wollen mit euch kontakt knüpfen.



Und wo ist jetzt da der Unterschied zur Disco?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (27. August 2008)

> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie du dich ingame anstellst, also ob du deinem Char gut spielst, davon hängt ja auch viel Akzeptanz ab. Sexuellen Belästigungen könntest du vorbeugen, indem du die Spieler ignorierst oder garnicht mitteilst, daß du auch im RL weiblich bist. Ich selber gehe sowieso davon aus, daß 80% der weiblichen Charakter eh von Männern oder Jungs gesteuert werden, warum auch immer. Zu dem Thema möchte ich mich nicht auslassen, allerdings identifiziert man sich mit dem Charakter und ob ich eine Frau sein möchte, würde ich stark verneinen. Es ist als weiblicher Spieler ein ganz schmaler Grad zwischen Spielfreude und Frust, da es sehr viele "geile Böcke" ingame gibt. Als Vater von Mädchen, die auch WOW spielen, weiß ich das, und wenn das "Nackttanzen" anfängt, wäre der Computer aus. Gerade aus Sicht der Pädophilen gäbe es hier viel Spielraum für diese, da schnell mal ein 40jähriger eine 12jährige anwhispern kann, also immer Vorsicht mit Adressen und Telefonnummern. Vielleicht denken auch manche, WOW ist für 13 Euro eine preiswerte Singlebörse.


----------



## Grektaar (27. August 2008)

Tanabor schrieb:


> also schlampe is echt n bissl krass... aber geh spülen find ich eigentich ganz oki. ich mein frauen sollten doch auch spülen oder nicht?
> 
> ich mein zumindest sollte die zockerfrau ihrem mann den haushalt schon gemacht haben BEVOR sie sich an den rechner setzt. oder seht ihr das anders?...na also, insofern kann ich das nich nachvollziehen




Naaja, kann man sehen wie man will.. Ich persönlich spüle meinen Kram immer selbst, TROTZ Frau zuhause.


----------



## Norozar (27. August 2008)

Ích hab mir auch weibliche Chars erstellt, wenn mich da einer blöd anmacht...Ticket


----------



## Alpax (27. August 2008)

ich spiele auch nen weiblichen char bin aber im RL männlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde ingame oft gefragt ob ich nen freund habe unso .. ^^ .. ich sag immer .. ja .. ich hab sogar mehrere freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



des nervt zwar aber .. so wie du es schilderst wär mir neu


----------



## Karius (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Überlege wirklich mir keinen weiblichen Char mehr zu erstellen, da ich diese Beschimpfungen nicht mehr
> ertrage.




Im Normalfall wird man wegen seiner Taten beschimpft und nicht wegen des Geschlechts seines Chars. Wie man in den Wald reinruft so schallts heraus.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. August 2008)

hört sich für mich alles ein bisschen überzogen an, was uns die te dame hier mitteilt. wie mein vorposter schon schrieb.... 

Wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallts heraus.


----------



## Muy87 (27. August 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Muss an Dir liegen [...]



hahahah!!! sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

mein main (hexer) ist auch weiblich aber mir ist sowas noch nie passiert und  meine gildenkolleginnen meinten das ihen n auch noch nie sowas passiert ist o0

vielicht liegt es an der fraktion bzw server 



ps: bin horde auf dem server azshara


----------



## Spy123 (27. August 2008)

Moin,
Naja...machs wie meine Freundin...als Sie in unsere Gilde gejoint ist war das am Anfang auch ziemlich krass. Hab die Leute dann mehrmals im TS zusammen gebrüllt. 

Allerdings ist dann eines Tages meine Freundin in den GildenTS und und fragte dann zum beispiel wie man mit 12 Jahren schon derart mit einem Ding denken würde welches in diesem Alter noch unzureichend ausgebildet wäre. Nunja, alle Member bei uns waren min. 18 Jahre alt. Das ging noch ein bisschen so weiter, am Ende haben die garnichts mehr gesagt. Waren dann auch ausgesprochen Freundlich.

Versuch einfach die Leute mit /Ignore abzufertigen oder, wenn du eine sardistische Ader hast ^^, versuch diesen unkultivierten Urmenschen ein bisschen von Ihrer eigenen Medizin zu schmecken zu geben. Das ärgernt die dann am meisten, oder nimm Standart "flames" da rgen die sich auch immer wunderbar drüber auf.

und es bleibt immer noch die Lösung der GM's

Grüße und solche Sachen.


----------



## Skulldemon (27. August 2008)

Ich bin zwar männlich, wir haben jedoch auch viele Frauen in der gilde...
Eigentlich werden die nie so angemacht, auch nicht im ts... 
Und wie viele schon gesagt haben ist GM + Ignore oft die beste Lösung... 
Und wenn der GM dir nicht weiterhilft (z.b. via Zeitbegrenztem Bann für ihn) dann würde ich immer wieder Tickets schreiben, bis dir einer hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethna (27. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich bin weiblich, spiele weibliche Charaktere und mir ist noch nie sowas passiert. Reporten, wenn sowas passiert und fertig oO



rischtisch


----------



## Elrigh (27. August 2008)

Gestern im Wald von Terrokar:
Ich mit meinem dritten Twink, einer Gnomen Kriegerin, am Leveln. Ein Zwergenjäger kommt vorbei, pullt unglücklich, ich ziehe Aggro von seinen Mobs und geh drauf. Nachdem ich wieder lebe entschuldigt er sich wortreich auf Englisch und läuft mir die nächsten 20 Minuten wie ein kleiner Hund hinterher, um seinen Fehler wieder gut zu machen und mir dabei zuzusäuseln wie süß er das Pandabärchen in meiner Begleitung und mich findet.

Schon mal von einem liebestollen Chinafarmer gestalkt worden? Ich weiß jetzt wie das ist... ^^


----------



## Fenrin (27. August 2008)

Die Hälfte der weiblichen Chars auf Allianz-Seite sind eh männlich verpickelt und notgeil. ô_O
Standartchar: Nachtelfen-Druidin mit weißen langen Haaren und Namen wie "Withlove" oder "FeuchtAnna"!
Zumindest auf meinem Server rennen davon 100-te rum.


----------



## Scark (27. August 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Gestern im Wald von Terrokar:
> Ich mit meinem dritten Twink, einer Gnomen Kriegerin, am Leveln. Ein Zwergenjäger kommt vorbei, pullt unglücklich, ich ziehe Aggro von seinen Mobs und geh drauf. Nachdem ich wieder lebe entschuldigt er sich wortreich auf Englisch und läuft mir die nächsten 20 Minuten wie ein kleiner Hund hinterher, um seinen Fehler wieder gut zu machen und mir dabei zuzusäuseln wie süß er das Pandabärchen in meiner Begleitung und mich findet.
> 
> Schon mal von einem liebestollen Chinafarmer gestalkt worden? Ich weiß jetzt wie das ist... ^^



Nur blöd, dass die meisten Chinafarmer kein Wort Englisch können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab z.b. neulich einen englisch sprechenden Tschechen kennen gelernt. war sehr nett.


----------



## Curentix (27. August 2008)

Ich glaub die TE muss mal nachschlagen wie "sexuelle Belästigung" definiert ist.


----------



## Chunthoor (27. August 2008)

Hmmm ... also ich spiele männliche & weiblich Charaktere gleichermaßen und bisher sind mir persönlich solche "anmachen" noch nicht untergekommen. Allerdings habe ich schon hin und wieder Gerüchte über solche Sprüche in Startbereichen gehört wie z.B dem Brachlandchat. In so einem Fall kann ich allerdings auch nur zum schrieben eines Tickets raten ... und natürlich dazu solche Leute sofort auf Ignore zu setzen.
Tja ... und dann noch ein letztes ... stehe drüber und lach sie aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vlG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Screen (27. August 2008)

erstell dir deine chars auf RP servern....da kommt sowas mal in einema fall unter 10.000 vor....also eigenltich gar net...
hab auch noch nie gehört das jemand in solch einer art beleidigt wurde!!!!


----------



## Drénus (27. August 2008)

Wisst ihr was?
Wieso erstellen wir nicht alle einfach nen Char auf nem Server und laufen nackt durch OG oder so?^^

Spass bei seite also wie es bestimmt schon mindestens 10 Poster geschrieben haben, einfach Ignore oder Ticket das hilft immer!


----------



## hanktheknife (27. August 2008)

> Schon mal von einem liebestollen Chinafarmer gestalkt worden? Ich weiß jetzt wie das ist... ^^


Ruhestein und weg ...


> hab auch noch nie gehört das jemand in solch einer art beleidigt wurde!!!!


Beim Anflüstern bekommen andere das sowieso nicht mit.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (27. August 2008)

Ach, die Leute die sowas schreiben sind einfach schwul, die verarschen sich praktisch selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn das Frauen schreiben dann sind sie neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimms ned ernst und mach ein GM Ticket, wenn du glück hast tun die GM's was. (Is aber nur ne Chance von 0,001% das die was tun)


----------



## OldboyX (27. August 2008)

Ein interessanter Beitrag, bei dem es wohl offensichtlich darum geht zu erötern ob es anderen auch so geht wie dem TE. Insgesamt ist aber der usprüngliche Post sehr unglaubwürdig, da er folgendes suggeriert:

Szenario 1: TE trifft spieler in Gegend X. Spieler A sagt zu TE  "du fo...", "du schl...."? - Das kann mir niemand weißmachen. Das würde heißen auf deinem server gibt es Leute, welche rumrennen und alle weiblichen chars dermaßen zuspammen. Selbst wenn dem so wäre, würden diese Spieler schnell gebannt werden, weil es auch vernünftige Leute gibt welche Tickets schreiben ohne dafür erst ein Forum konsultieren zu müssen. Bestenfalls Ausnahme- oder Einzelfälle.

Szenario 2: TE ist in einer Gruppe und/ oder im TS und gibt bekannt im RL ein Mädchen zu sein. Daraufhin sagt Spieler A. "du fo.." usw.  Einfach so? Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Klarerweise kann das vorkommen, aber dann ist es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Einzelfall.

Szenario 3: TE hat ein Gespräch, Gruppe oder Raid mit Spieler A. Es gibt aus irgendeinem Grund Streit welcher zu entsprechenden Beleidigungen führt. In dem Fall ist TE aber mit Sicherheit auch insoweit beteiligt, dass das Streitgespräch bis zu dem Punkt unterstütztend weitergeführt wird anstatt dem Konflikt aus dem Weg  zu gehen. Man kann sich auch im RL so lange an anderen Leuten reiben, bis diese ihren Standpunkt (selbst wenn dieser falsch oder unrecht sein mag) notfalls mit der Faust verdeutlichen. In diesem Fall kann man natürlich im Nachhinein auf Körperverletzung klagen, aber über das Veilchen muss man sich wahrlich nicht wundern...

Insgesamt kann der Post wohl kaum ernsthaft dazu gedacht sein, hier Lösungen / Hilfe zu bekommen. Wer nicht lesen kann und daher die /ignore und die /ticket Funktion nicht ausfindig machen kann ist nämlich auch nicht alt genug um WoW spielen zu dürfen. 

Falls der TE sich von dem Beitrag Mitgefühl oder Bestätigung erhofft ist das Forum sehr schlecht gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Picoo (27. August 2008)

HI SUESSE?
WIE WÄRS MIT NEM BISSCHEN CS?

HIHIHIHI EHEHEEHEHEHE, DU STÜCK!




















* wer nicht kapiert das der Thread fakey fake ist... pech gehabt


----------



## cicon (27. August 2008)

Also meine Frau ist auch weiblich und spielt einen weiblichen Char.
Sie wird auch nie irgendwie unpässlich beredet.

LG


----------



## seeker75 (27. August 2008)

Na,da kann man ja richtig stolz drauf sein das mein Vater auch so ein "Frauen sind nur zum f..... und putzen da" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kerl ist.Im TS hatten wir noch nie Probleme mit solchen Leuten(bin aber fast nur im Gilden TS online).In Instanzen hab ich sowas(zum Glück) noch nie erlebt,da ich selbst kein Frauenfeind bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich mein manche Leute sind es selbst schuld,mit meinem Pala hab ich im Blutelfen-Startgebiet nen weiblichen Char gesehen der sich "muschi"gennant hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Picoo (27. August 2008)

> Ich mein manche Leute sind es selbst schuld,mit meinem Pala hab ich im Blutelfen-Startgebiet nen weiblichen Char gesehen der sich "muschi"gennant hat





Soll er sich Vagina nennen?


----------



## Charminbär123 (27. August 2008)

Ich spiel eine untote Frau, was die Allgemeinheit in der Regel nicht so anmacht.
Hast recht Blutelfen oder Nachtelfen ziehen mehr an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bllademaster (27. August 2008)

Ich bin 16 und auch ein Kerl aber, sone leute wie die die dich beschimpfen nur weil eine frau bis sind einfach entweder nur kleine verzogene kinder die das "lustig" findn oder psychisch gestörte geb net zu viel auf sone kommis aber falls die so weitermachen schreib den ticket  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. August 2008)

Kenne ich leider, aber der IgnoreButton wurde ja nicht zum Spass eingeführt und Gms (vermitlich) auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (27. August 2008)

kann der thread ma geclosed werden das doch unnötig


----------



## Jeryhn (27. August 2008)

mach dir ne blutelfen pala mit namen wie miri, oder susi und stell dich in og.... kriegst bestimmt 15 whispers mit "hallo süsse biste alleine hier?"


----------



## René93 (27. August 2008)

Wennsowas passiert sag ich nur was ist aus der guten alten männlichen rasse geworden allen nur noch nootge**


----------



## lukss (27. August 2008)

sonst such dir eine gilde wo du nicht angemacht wirst und mach dann nur mit der inis


----------



## Noks (27. August 2008)

Also wenn sowas passiert Uhrzeit merken. GM anschreiben gibt Permanent Ban wenn es wirklich krass ist. pus** oder fot** sind nur Beleidigungen die aber auch einen 24-72std Ban auslösen können und im Wiederholungsfall sogar einen Permanent Ban.

MFG Psychatn


----------



## Samurai666 (27. August 2008)

cicon schrieb:


> Also meine Frau ist auch weiblich und spielt einen weiblichen Char.
> Sie wird auch nie irgendwie unpässlich beredet.
> 
> LG



Deine Frau is also weiblich... hm ja gut, dass wir das wissen

Zum thema: Also mit beleidigungen hatte ich bei weiblichen chars nie probleme...

MfG Syrael


----------



## Regash (27. August 2008)

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Kerle eigentlich viel netter und hilfsbereiter, wenn sie mit einem weiblichen Char konfrontiert werden. Liegt vielleicht am Realm, aber bei uns (Nachtwache) sind eigentlich fast alle nett.

Aber einer Blutelfe helfen sie dann doch lieber... Werde mich hüten und verraten, das ich selbst ein Kerl bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henrycus (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



naja irgendwie kann ich das nich ganz glauben
1. dafür würde der oder die permanent gebannt werden
2. aus welchem grund sollte das jemand machen, ausser den leuten die du näher kennst weiss keiner das du weiblich bist
3. ich sag mal zutrauen tu ich sowas nur u18 aggro kiddies die sich nicht unter kontrolle haben, aber selbst die wissen das es dafür bann gibt

von daher ich nehm dir das net ab, zumindest nicht auf den payservern


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. August 2008)

spiele paar weibliche chars (bin in real männlich xD)
mir is sowas noch nie passiert
naja einmal maraudon hat n schami auf stoff gewürfelt
naja ich hab ihm dann gesagt währe nicht so gut
,aber echt nicht böse gesagt und plötzlich kommt(zitat):
HAU DOCH AB DU ASSI!

naja gm ticket bei solchen oder härteren ausdrücken schreiben!
sonszt is mir fast nie was passiert das sind einfach nur assotiale typen die denken sie währen cool....


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

Aktuell gibt es frauenfeindliche Männer und deren genaue Gegensätze.
Es gab vor 500 Jahren frauenfeindliche Männer und deren genaue Gegensätze.
Es wird in 500 Jahren frauenfeindliche Männer und deren genaue Gegensätze geben.

Der Thread sagt mir aus, dass du in einem Spiel von irgendeiner wildfremden Person "sexuell belästigt" worden bist.
Fühlst du dich auch angesprochen, wenn irgendein betrunkener Penner an der Straßenecke dich anmacht?
Ich würde mir deshalb keinen Kopf machen und einfach ganz normal wie sonst weitermachen. Mein Gott, was interessieren dich irgendwelche Halbaffen?!


----------



## Leonyja (27. August 2008)

Für mich ganz klar: Belästigung -> Ticket!

Keine Frage, Keine Diskussion.

Niemand, egal ob W oder M muss sich was gefallen lassen was er nicht will!!


----------



## Bongman (27. August 2008)

Man wenn ich das so les seid ihr alle cränk!
Ich mein ich bin erst 15 hab nen n811-hunter und meine acc-name ist genauso kindisch aber wenn ich das so hör dann...omg 

Was hat Deutschland nur gemacht das hier jeder vierte kerl so notgeil is?


----------



## snif07 (27. August 2008)

seeker75 schrieb:


> Ich mein manche Leute sind es selbst schuld,mit meinem Pala hab ich im Blutelfen-Startgebiet nen weiblichen Char gesehen der sich "muschi"gennant hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, die Frauen sind daran schuld dass Männer sich weibliche chars erstellen und sich "muschi" nennen.
Du hast das Problem erkannt ! gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulfire² (27. August 2008)

2 Bekannte von mir (weiblich) spielen ingame ebenfalls weibliche Chars. und hatten nie etwas derartiges, mir kommt das auch ein wenig unglaubwürdig rüber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem geht man eh selten von einem weiblichen Spieler hinter einem weiblichen Char. aus, und wenn man als Spielerin direkt nach GRP invite ICH BIN WEIBLICH schreit macht man auch etwas falsch, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass die Frage nach dem Geschlecht häufig kommt.


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

Och Mensch.. Jetzt weiss ich nimmer wie ichs umeditieren soll...

Wehe mich zitiert einer..! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olynth (27. August 2008)

Picoo schrieb:


> Soll er sich Vagina nennen?


 
Nein.. man könnte seinem Char auch einen Normalen Weiblichen namen geben oder sich einen RP like Namen ausdenken...... glaub ich...

@TE igno/ticket gut ist.
Sind zum großteil eh Kiddys, also labern lassen und weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SatansZorn (27. August 2008)

is aber auch klar das wenn ein MANN das thema aufgemacht hätte mit dem titel: bin mänlich und werde ständig beschimpft er maximal 1 seite lang wär und nicht jetzt schon 15 ^^

mein senf: ich hab selbst einen weiblichen char mit weiblichem namen da ich keinen mänlichen hexer spielen wollte ^^
bin aber en kerl - werd aber eigentlich IMMER gefragt sobald ich ne grp joine ob ich W oder M sei

was ich mich immer frage ist warum sind die leute so wild drauf ?
wir haben auch sehr viele mädels im clan und mir ist es gleich ob ich mit jungs oder mädels zock also ich mach auch keine BLINDDATES im RL oder so ich geh in ne cocktailbar und fertig und wenn mir eine gefällt trink ich 3-4 ouzzos und geh einfach hin^^

kann das ganze mit dem internet anbagern überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen da ich eigentlich eher auf mädels stehe die "andere" hobbys haben als ich
( ich brauch halt weder eine die wow zockt noch eine die mit mir fussball schauen will oder am ende noch mit ins stadion fährt =] )

PS: schiebt doch net immer alles auf unsere "kinder" die meisten kinder die WOW zocken sind sozialer als die "erwachsenen"
und wer kiddy etc als schimpfwort benutzt ist meist selbst nicht älter als 15-17 und das ist eben das alter in dem man furchtbar gerne erwachsen wäre.


----------



## Technocrat (27. August 2008)

Übrigens, da gibt es einen emote der mir da weiterhilft:

/slap

und dann /ignore. Klappt!


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

Zumindest wird das Problem es bisschen gelindert durch die große Population an Männern die Frauen spielen..
Von hinten zukucken und so.

Und falls dich einer aus deinem Raid/ deiner Gilde so anmacht, da er bestätigt wurde, dass du eine Frau bist, dann würde ich mich einfach stumm schalten und Scheuklappen anlegen..


----------



## Secretraven (27. August 2008)

Hi,
ich spiele männlich und weiblich, aber sowas ist mir noch nie passiert. Woher wissen den die die beschimpfen das du eine Frau bist ? Wenn du das manchen halbstarken auf die Nase bindest kann ich mir gut vorstellen das sowas vorkommt.

Meine Freundin spielt gelegentlich auch, ihr ist sowas auch noch nicht vorgefallen.


----------



## alene85 (27. August 2008)

ich spiele auch ein weiblichen char ( im rl bin ich ein mann ) und beleidigt wurde ich auch nie. aber angemacht wie willst du mit mir kuscheln , fi... etc !!!
einmal kam wider son spruch willst du mit mir kuscheln dan hab ich zu ihm gesagt das ich im rl ein mann bin 'lol'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   hat nur gesagt 'aha' 'ist schon länger her also weiss ich es nicht mehr ganz genau' ich habe mich krum und bucklich gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !!

also mein tip : nicht aufregen auch nicht bei beleidigungen und einfach denken das sind dumme kiddis die bei den der finger schneller ist als das hirn immer cool bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (27. August 2008)

ich glaub ich geh jetzt spülen


----------



## Aratosao (27. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Und falls dich einer aus deinem Raid/ deiner Gilde so anmacht, da er bestätigt wurde, dass du eine Frau bist, dann würde ich mich einfach stumm schalten und Scheuklappen anlegen..



Scheuklappen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich dachte du stehst nur auf Katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt.: Also ich habe auch 1-2 Weibliche Chars aber naja. Mir ist sowas noch nie untergekommen oO Da bist du wohl an ein paar 1A Vollpfosten geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Ara


----------



## yezz (27. August 2008)

ich spiele auch nur weibliche chars und hab sowas noch nie erlebt.
ansonsten ticket und auf igno setzen und gut ist


----------



## Hursy (27. August 2008)

Also ich habe noch nie jemanden mit diesen Wörtern beleidigt und nein du solltest dir nich überlegen einen männlichen char zu machen also wenn du es nicht willst XD!


----------



## Bralatur (27. August 2008)

bin zwar männlich aber das wär mir doch egal wenn mich da wer blöd anmacht. btw. ignore hilf


----------



## Annovella (27. August 2008)

1. Ticket schreiben
2. Ignorieren
3. Sind halt Notgeile Spinner
4. Freundinnen neck ich auch mit einigen Sachen, beleidigigungen und Frauenfeindliche äusserungne gehören aber definitiv nicht dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (27. August 2008)

umgekehrt kann man in diesem thread auch festellen das ich würd mal grob sagen 7/8 der weiblichen chars von männern gespielt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I Pwn (27. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Ich ess maln Toastbrot jetzt, getoastet!


----------



## Tuminix (27. August 2008)

Hhm, mir kam da gerade nur das in den Sinn; 

Die menschliche Priesterin ist genervt und schreibt n Ticket:
<Sie>: Ich möchte gerne meinen Mitspieler melden da ich mich sexuell belästigt fühle.
<GM>: Was macht er denn?
<Sie>: Er sagt immerzu das mein Haar gut riecht.
<GM>: Tut mir leid. Ich kann da keine sexuelle Belästigung feststellen!?
<Sie>: Aber er ist ein Gnom!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



Ticket und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mach nur /pfeifen weil ich denke das das ein bisschen rpg fördert, bekomme bisher auch nur positive Antworten =)


----------



## Gattay (27. August 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich sehe da auch keine sexuelle Belästigung, sondern nur primitive unterstes Niveau. Ist bestimmt nicht besser, aber immer noch was anderes


----------



## Anusanna (27. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



In so einem Fall, auch wenn es schon zig mal gepostet wurde, mache auf jeden Fall Screenshots vom Chat und erstelle ein Ticket! So etwas wird von seiten Blizzards nicht geduldet und darf es auch nicht!
Ich selber spiele auch weibliche Chars und wurde nie belästigt. Sollte dies aber mal geschehen, würde ich alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen um diese impotente Nulpe zu bannen!

Noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande, wenn Du auf Gildensuche bist, schaue Dich nach einer Gilde um die "Reif" ist und ein höheres Durchschnittsalter besitzt. In unserer Gildenally liegt der schnitt bei etwa 25 Jahren und wir haben viele Frauen in der Community. Da gab es noch nie Beschwerden.
Allgemein habe ich viel mehr Spaß am Spiel, seit ich in einer Gilde bin, in der der Mensch und nicht der skill oder das Equip eine rolle spielt. Gleichgesinnte halt^^


----------



## Jessyschnecke (27. August 2008)

huhu,

also ich hab auch éinen weiblichen char, aber ausser die emotes mit /pfeifen oder /sexy kam da noch nie vor.

würde da sofort nen ticket schreiben wenn belästigt wirst mit solchen beleidigungen.


----------



## Peligra (27. August 2008)

Ich bin weiblich, spiel weibliche Chars seit release und sowas ist mir noch NIE passiert. Hab aber auch nicht direkt jmd auf die Nase gebunden, dass ich female bin. Eigentlich deswegen, weils mich im Spiel, das ich davor gespielt hab angeödet hat, mir ständig den "Muschibonus" vorwerfen zu lassen. Und ich zocken mag und mir bewusst ist, dass ingame jede Menge pubertierende (mental, nicht unbedingt altersmäßig!) Jungs rumlaufen, die Frauen einfach noch nicht gewöhnt sind. In der Gilde und bei Leuten mit denen man öfter spielt ist das dann anders, aber da kennt man sich auch irgendwie, da kann man auch mal flirten. Aber in erster Linie zusammen zocken. Und dafür ist es unerheblich, ob ich Männlein oder Weiblein bin, ausser vielleicht, dass ich Multitasking anstellen kann. Also warum in Randomparties oder gar im allg. Chat überhaupt das Thema daraufbringen? Aber zur Symptombekämpfung wie schon mehrmal gesagt: Ticket + Ignore und Ende.


----------



## Arcanem (27. August 2008)

ich bin jetzt seid knapp 2 jahren mit einer frau (ig) befreundet und bin 14 .... also nichts auf die "kiddies" schieben bitte -.-


----------



## LolliBunny (27. August 2008)

Ich bin auch weiblich und ich spiele auch weibliche Chars. Es kommt durchaus vor, dass man belästigt und beleidigt wird. Diese Person kommt auf Ingo und erhält ein Ticket.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (28. August 2008)

Tjoa, die meisten Männer checken gar nich dass ich weiblich bin, und wenn, dann freuen sie sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, also sexuelle Belästigung is mir ne vorgekommen, hast du da vllt etwas provoziert oder bist nur etwas weinerlich? Also nix gegen dich, aber wenn man(n) flirtet und etwas direkt is, sollte frau es nicht so persönlich nehmen. Sonst hast einfach den falschen Server erwischt, bzw solltest du nich so hinausposaunen, dass du in rl weiblich bist...
Tjo, also... meine Jungs (in der Gilde oder F-List) freuen sich immer, mit mir zusammen zocken, lachen und auch maln bissel flirten zu können. Und ich glaub so solls sein, hm?^^


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. August 2008)

Naja also belästigt in diesem sinne nicht.

Ich spiele eine Gnomin auf einem Rp Server und daher muss ich mich halt auch etwas daran richten (in die Rolle der Gnomin versetzten).
Aber auch wenn ich kein Mädchen, bzw. keine Frau bin, wollte doch wirklich einmal jemand von mir meine Handynummer und hat mich Dinge gefragt, die ich hier gar nicht erst erwähnen will. 
Nur weil ich mich spielerisch etwas in die Rolle der Gnomin versetzte...

Mir will das nicht in den Schädel, ich fand diese ganze Aktion einfach nur total arm!! Das ging volle zwei Wochen so...

Ich weiss auch nicht, aber gewisse Leute habens einfach extrem nötig.
Dann will man etwas RP betreiben und im nächsten Moment will jemand deine Nummer. -.-

Ne sorry, aber wenn man schon so verzweifelt ist, sollte man sich ein anderes Hobby zulegen.

Grüsse


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. August 2008)

Also ich kann nur von der erfahrung meiner freundin sprechen. Sie spielt auch nen weiblichen char und wurde schon öfters angemacht. Aber meistens nur nachdem leute sie gefragt haben ob sie ein mädel ist und sie wahrheitsgemäß ja gesagt hat. 
Dann kamen so Sachen wie: Hey süsse du kannst mir auch einen blas... oderHey haste nicht mal lust richtig gefi... zu werden.

Sie hat ein ticket geschrieben und Kollege Nussbaum war weg vom Fenster


So long Traugott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aleksandria100 (28. August 2008)

Ich spiele auch nur weibliche chars...noch nie angemacht worden


----------



## Juudra (28. August 2008)

Spiele auch weibliche chars und ja ich kenn auch das gefühl obowohl ich kerl bin das jemand denkt ich sei weiblich.Würde dir auch vorschlagen ticket igno wenns im ts ist muten.

Lass dir den spaß nicht vermiesen setz solche spinner auf igno oder pranger sie öffentlich an dann werden sie meist ziemlich kleinlaut


----------



## Shurycain (28. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



Ne mir ist das noch nicht passiert. Bin zwar an Kerle aber spiele auch als Twink eine Blutelfin ( eig mag ich die nicht, weil sie jeder hat,aber meine Gilde brauchte einen Pala ) . Wenn ich mir ihr in eine Instanz gehe, schreiben immer alle "die" und "sie" , Geil ist dann der Moment, wenn ich ins TS geh, und " hallo" sage. Dann ist erstmal Ruhe, bis sie begriffen haben, das n Kerle hinter den Rechner sitzt.


----------



## Paladius (28. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...




Ich würde einfach mal sagen es gibt jemanden bei dir aufm server der dich nicht mag oder der dich kennt der andere aufstachelt schreib gm Tickets bis die Tastartur Qualmt damit diese subjekte von den servern fliegen wenn die ihre account verlieren heulen die selber rum und merken vieleicht mal was die da gemacht haben und was los ist dagegen geht blizzard sher stark vor denn sowas ist schädigend für WOW und das kann sich eine firma wie Blizzard nicht erlauben das sowas zur gewohnheit wird schreib solange tickets bis das aufhört


----------



## Sidaya (28. August 2008)

Spiele Wow seit Release und immer weibliche Chars. Hab erst wenige blöde Anmachen bekommen. Meist reichte nen passender Sprcu zurück und es war vorbei. Wenn es unerträglich war einfach auf Ignore gesetzt. Also einfach nicht so zu Herzen nehmen, so schlimm ist das nicht.

Hab aber in den meisten Fällen eher das Gegenteil erlebt, wenn Leute wussten dass ich auch im RL weiblich bin, sind viele netter und hilfsbereiter und ja das hab ich auch schon mal ausgenutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und in meinen festen Gildengruppen wurde ich eh normal behandelt wie jeer andere auch, ohne Sonderstellung.


----------



## Durion (28. August 2008)

Warum beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass dieser Beitrag hier genauso ernst zu nehmen ist wie der andere Beitrag von Thothem:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56879&hl=

0/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (28. August 2008)

Also ich spiele auch nen weiblichen Char, obwohl ich m bin. Hab sowas aber noch nie erlebt. Das erste Mal im TS war für die anderen schon etwas verwirrend, aber jetzt spielen sowieso 25% aller Kerle in meiner Gilde w Chars. Nur im TS fallen manchmal sehr sexistische Sprüche, aber das nehmen alle mit Humor.^^


----------



## Denewardtor (28. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich spiel eine untote Frau, was die Allgemeinheit in der Regel nicht so anmacht.


<3


----------



## Takius (28. August 2008)

Einige Antworten hier lassen mich wirklich an Vernunft und Zurechnungsfähigkeit zweifeln... -__-'

@Post+Quote über mir: Hmm...Ich find meine Untote ja irgendwie niedlicher als jegliches Elfengezücht Ô_ó'


----------



## Sandalor (28. August 2008)

Takius schrieb:


> Ich find meine Untote ja irgendwie niedlicher als jegliches Elfengezücht Ô_ó'



Hust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ich habe das ehrlich gesagt noch nicht erlebt das eine "Untote" mit Humanoidenstatus sich mit Elfen vergleicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt... Ich komme als PseudoFrau wohl eher schlecht  rüber wenn es eine zu derbe Antwort auf nen Flame gibt aber sonst habe ich so etwas noch nie erlebt zumindest solange man net im TS mit ner ollen Bärenstimme verkündet wer jetzt gerade erschienen ist.

p.s. ich habs versucht eine Frau zu imitieren aber noch mehr Hirnmasse konnte ich nicht entbehren sry... ging schon genug für diesen geistreichen Post drauf


----------



## Uldart (28. August 2008)

Durion schrieb:


> Warum beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass dieser Beitrag hier genauso ernst zu nehmen ist wie der andere Beitrag von Thothem:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56879&hl=
> 
> ...




sieht mir auch schwer nach verarsche aus das ganze hier....

/vote for close !!!!


----------



## Uldart (28. August 2008)

Durion schrieb:


> Warum beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass dieser Beitrag hier genauso ernst zu nehmen ist wie der andere Beitrag von Thothem:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56879&hl=
> 
> ...




sieht mir auch schwer nach verarsche aus das ganze hier....

/vote for close !!!!


Edith sagt: ups Doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nepthurion (28. August 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht weiblich und spiele auch keine weiblichen Chars (daher passiert mir das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das kenn ich auch..

Das ist sowas von schrecklich. Dabei sind die meisten Leute aus dem Alter raus.

Würd mir als Frau derbe auf den Sack gehen.

Vor allem fragt man sich dann, was das für Männer sind, die einen INGAME anmachen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie verhälst du dich bitte ingame, dass dich Leute so derartig beschimpfen? O.ô
> btw: sind das keine sexuellen Belästigungen sondern einfach Beleidigungen.



Das würd ich auchmal sagen. Aber sowelche findet man immer mal. Einfach auf igno und/oder nen Ticket schreiben und fertig.


----------



## Deathrow88 (28. August 2008)

sowas kenn ich nicht, ich spiele meist nur weibliche chars.
Bin selber ein Mann, entweder du spielst aufm Private server oder kA
schreibn ticket und flame den gm zu wenn du auf nem offiz server spielst.


----------



## Deathrow88 (28. August 2008)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Tjoa, die meisten Männer checken gar nich dass ich weiblich bin, und wenn, dann freuen sie sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




auf welchem server spielst du ? ;P


----------



## Dilan (28. August 2008)

NUn Heißes Thema irgendwo.

Ich selber Männlich, Habe auch weibliche Chars in Petto. Seit dem Release gab es solche Situationen in dene ich sowas erlebt habe, trotzdem war es weniger als selten.

Als LAngjähriger Gildenleiter ist mir allerdings eins klar. Es gibt nichts besseres als Frauen in der Gilde. Frauen sind in den Meißten Fällen Verlässlicher, Ruhiger und durch ihre Art wirkt das meisst auch Gut auf das Gilden Klima.

Würde ich anzüglichkeiten die über einen etwas derberen SPass hinaus gehen erleben, würde dieser Spieler Reportet und dürfte sich eine neue Gilde suchen. Gerade hbei sowas würde ich rigoros reporten.


----------



## mgh (28. August 2008)

lol also das hör ich auch zum ersten mal normalerweise kriechen die ganzen leute einem in den A... wenn man auf frau macht xD

es gibt echt leute die nach daten von frauen IG fragen ? wer kauft denn bitte schön die katze im sack ? 

mfg
MGH


----------



## Arasouane (28. August 2008)

so, ich hab hier nicht alles gelsen. aber ich laufe gefahr, dass aus meinem Kopschütteln ein tick wird.

Ich bitte den Moderator, alle user, deren beiträge selbstverschulden der Thread-Erstellerin in Betracht ziehen zu bannen.

b1ubb...du bist eine derbe enttäuschung. 

Besinnt euch auf die Menschlichkeit, und denkt nicht mal im Ansatz darüber nach, ob Beschimpfungen wie eingangs erwähnt gerechtfertigt sein könnten.

Ich schäme mich für viele Beiträge hier und wünschder Thread-Erstellerin alles Gute.

P.S.:Namensänderung=5€


----------



## Darkoli (28. August 2008)

bin zwar männlich, hab aber außer meinem hexer viele weibliche chars. wurd damals nur mit meinem bankchar (weibliche blutelfe) bissl komisch angemacht, da waren in og paar leute die solche meinten wie "ausziehn" und sowas. das selbe mit meiner blutelf pala damals... naja, solln die halt am pc sonstwas machen hauptsache ich muss es nicht sehn....


----------



## Drachnar (28. August 2008)

Grüße @Thothem 

Also ich selbst habe Weibliche Chars und ich kenne auch sehr viele. Leider ist so was noch nie vorgekommen. Ich würde dir raten wenn du beleidigt wirst das zu melden, weil die jenigen dann für einige Tage gesperrt werden. Das kann sogar bis zur Vollsperrung gehen.

Oder du hast den Falschen Server *fg

Gruß
Drachnar


----------



## agalaneer (28. August 2008)

also,ich lese hier über schuld und unschuld, private und öffentliche server usw.
der kern der sache ist doch das diese ausdrucksweise absolut unmöglich ist, und der nob der solche beleidigungen von sich gibt ein geistiger tiefflieger ist.Dies ist ein spiel und der spaß sollte alle verbinden.


----------



## Laeknishendr (28. August 2008)

Seltsamerweise habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt oder gehört.
Einfach diese Kinder ignorieren und beim GM melden - ein solcher Spruch reicht für einen Permaban.


----------



## Mitzy (28. August 2008)

Ich hatte in einem Arena Team ähnliches Problem- Heilerin, Hunter und meine Wenigkeit.
Der hunter bezeichnete die Heilerin durchgehend als Schlampe, Nu**e und solcherlei sehr netter Wörter. Wir haben Ihn kurzerhand gekickt, auf ignor gesetzt und ein TIcket geschrieben- dazu kann ich jedem nur raten.

Aber wenn ich sowas lese, dann ist es für mich kein Wunder, dass die meisten Frauen im TS nichts sagen wollen, weil sie denken, dann kommen solche Tiefdenker/ Schwan*denker und gehen Ihnen dann auf den Senkel. Ich hab sowas schon ein paar Mal erlebt.
Damals zur 60er Zeit- da hat der MT seine Heilerin angebaggert wie nichts gutes (woran im Endeffekt auch der Raid zerbrach, da es ein Raid aus RL Freunden war + den MT; und dieser immer auf die Freunde losging und was-weiß-ich-alles wollte...). Ein anderes Mal in Kara, wo der Raidleader ganz offen im TS mit einer DDlerin geflirtet hat... Wobei das relativ faszinierend war.
Anscheinend war die DDlerin noch nicht so alt... Jedenfalls wurde die hohe Stimme von einer tiefen Stimme unterbrochen und es hieß nur noch "Ok, hör mal zu du kleiner (zensiert), mach hier nochmal meine Tochter an und ich reiß dir deinen (zensiert) ab das dir hören und sehen vergehen."- dann war Stille.

Mein Name (man sieht ihn ja links- Mitzy) ist auch nicht gerade der Name, den man als männlich lesen kann... Es wird "Mitze/ Mitzä" ausgesprochen, trotzdem kriege ich whisps mit "Holde Maid" (spiele auf einem RP Server)... Es gibt ja keine weibliche Bezeichnung für Paladin- keine offizielle zumindest seitens Blizzard.
Ich habe hin und wieder erlebt, dass die Leute mich flamten, wenn ich als Kerl nicht auf Flirterei einstief. Sagte ich, ich sei ein Kerl, behaupteten einige, dass man mit so einem Namen kein Kerl sein kann...


Viele Freundin von mir bzw. einige spielen jetzt nur noch männliche Chars mit Namen die in Richtung "Hartmut" gehen würden- oder Horst (ich sage keinen Namen von Ihnen- hat ja seinen Grund, warum sie Ihren char so nennen etc...) um nicht wieder so einen Mist zu erleben.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (28. August 2008)

Drachnar schrieb:


> Also ich selbst habe Weibliche Chars und ich kenne auch sehr viele. *Leider ist so was noch nie vorgekommen. *[...]



^^ Ich wusste doch schon immer, dass Frauen das insgeheim wollen *g* nein, mal im Ernst. Findest Du das wirklich schade, dass Dir das noch nicht passiert ist?


----------



## AlexKoester (28. August 2008)

> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



Also sowas hab ich in meiner ganzen WOW-Laufzeit eigentlich noch nie erlebt. Wir haben viele oder sagen wir mal, einige Frauen/Mädchen in der Gilde, die haben sowas eigentlich auch noch nicht erlebt. Ist mir ziemlich neu sowas zu hören ...

Ich würd an Deiner Stelle nicht deswegen zu einem männlichen Char greifen, obwohl eventuell der weibliche Dir besser gefällt, sondern gegen die Leute Maßnahmen ergreifen. Sowas kann eigentlich net angehn.


----------



## Tendrol (28. August 2008)

Alles gut und schön hier aber MICH würde viel mehr Interessieren in welchem zusammen Hang die Beleidigung entstanden ist. Weil auch wenn es viele Boons auf manchen Server gibt so gilt doch meisten :``Von nix, kommt nix`` .
Falls es denn so sein sollte das du einfach aus freiem Himmel an gewihspert  wurdest und man dich Beleidigt hat ohne einen Wortwechsel zuvor,solltest du bei sowas immer eine Screenshot machen(Chat Fenster). Wie oben schon einige Sagten ein Ticket,der Screen dient schlicht weg nur als Beweis falls das über`s Flüstern passiert ist.


----------



## Numara (28. August 2008)

Ich spiel auch einen weiblichen Char, bin aber männlich im wahren Leben.
Und ich bin noch nie, noch nie nie nie seit ich im Febr. 2007 meine Blutelfe angefangen habe, auf irgendeine Art und Weise, beleidigt worden.

Aber das was sie da erzählt ist ja schon Assi. Frag mich was für Kreise das sind wo so geredet wird.


----------



## gdogg (28. August 2008)

also ih habe ne nachtelfin und dabei bin ich männlich :-) am anfang gab es einige belästigungen wie hei du lust zu ..... und so einen dreck bis ich dann immer zurück geschrieben habe ist ja schön das du auf kerle stehst :-)


die einzige die mich jetzt noch sexuell belästigt is meine beste freundin aber das is mir auch egal *lach* 

ne schreib nen ticket mach spam report stell ihn / sie / ES auf igno und gut is.


sind halt affen die keine weiblichen mitspieler ertragen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Seit ihr immer noch am diskutieren O.o..
Ich glaub ohne Statement der TE ja immernoch, dass sie die Leute irgendwie dazu provoziert oder aber das ganze nur ein FAKE ist um sich wichtig zu machen.


----------



## Faimith (28. August 2008)

Hiho

Ich spiele auch nen weiblichen Char.. bin aber rl männlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Sowas wie bei dir, ist aber noch nie vorgekommen ^^.

Ich versteh leider die ganze anmache nicht...
Und es gibt soviele kleine Hosenscheisser und Kellerfreaks in WoW, da sollte man sich nicht wundern, Beleidigungen abzukriegen oder "Anmach-Sprüche".

Ich persönlich finde es toll das sich auch das weibliche Geschlecht an Spielen beteiligt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da es viele Frauen gibt, die solche Spiele hassen, oder den Spass daran nicht verstehen.. xD.

Was die Anmache etc. angeht, bin ich froh das ich mein RL völlig auslebe und immer wieder frauen kennenlerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepforces (28. August 2008)

Ich hab das bis gestern auch noch nie so krass erlebt, aber gestern hat alle Rekorde gesprengt.
Ich war mit ein paar Leuten funmäßig in Zul Gurub, wollte es mir mal anschauen und da hat ein Spieler eine Spielerin aufs aller ärgste belästigt.

Zuerst kam die Frage ob sie denn weiblich sei, als sie mit ja antwortete gings mal harmlos los.

Spieler X flirtet mit Spieler Y.
Spieler X haucht Spieler Y einen Kuss zu. 

Irgendwann hat sie dann geschrieben er solle damit aufhören, weil es nervt. Dann ging es mittels einem Addon richtig los..

Spieler X steckt seinen harten S.... in Spieler Y
und vieles vieles mehr des gleichen...

Daraufhin hat ihm der ganze Raid gefragt ob er ein Problem hat oder leicht gestört ist. Seine Antwort:" Ich kann nicht anders, ich finde sie so süss!"

Natürlich hab wir ihm sofort mit Kick gedroht wenn das so weiter gehen sollte (was aber auch schwer war weil er sehr wichtig für die Grp war und wer geht heute noch Zul Gurub). 

Natürlich hat er weiter gemacht und wurde dann gekickt.. aber ich frag mich echt... wie gestört kann man denn eigentlich sein..


----------



## Shênya (28. August 2008)

@Deepforces: Das ja mal anders heftig.

Nun gut ich bin in rl w, sowie ich auch ausschliesslich weibliche Charaktere spiele. Mal hier ein paar dumme Anmachungen dort ein paar dumme Sprüche vielleicht mal. Aber so was wie Beleidigungen sexueller Natur, resp. gar Belästigungen per emotes / addons kam mir auch noch nie unter.

Sowas sollte bei häufigerem Vorkommen doch mit einem Ticket kommentiert werden, resp. erstmal per ignore und Androhung weiterer Belästigungen -> Ticket reagieren.

Liebe Grüsse
Shênya


----------



## Heydu (28. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...




häää?? Ich spiele auch 5 Weibliche (rest männlich) Chars und mir ist sowas niee, seit fast 2 jahren WoW passiert. Wenn du so "angemacht" wirst, dann ticket und schon bekommt die Person permabann. Aber ich nehm an, du spielst auf PServer, denn jeder weiss, dass man sowas auf Offiserver lieber vermeiden sollte.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (28. August 2008)

Nirgendwo wird so geredet... Nur leider kriegen hier die wenigsten mit, dass Thothem ein Aufschneider/ Troll ist *G*


----------



## -Kawa- (28. August 2008)

Also ich Spiele aufn Offizellen Server und ich wurde auch schon angemacht. Ich habe mit einen Freund gleichzeitig angefangen eine Blutelfin zu Spielen wir.
Zu uns wurde gesagt das wir uns Ingame für 5 G ausziehen sollen. Bei mir selbst wurde inna GRP Ninjalotting gemacht (Der Grp Leader hat sich vorm Bosskampf einfach auf Plünder meister gemacht) Darauf bekam ich den Wisper du scheiss F**** usw. Bloß weil ich vorher beim Regularen Würfeln ein Item gewonnen habe.....

Ich habe das ganze auch einen Mod gemeldet. Nachdem der er sich aber nach 10 Stunden nicht gemeldet hat hatte ich keine lust mehr und bin aufn Main umgeloggt.


----------



## Tyranei (28. August 2008)

es kommt durchaus vor das Weibliche Chars angemacht werden nur weils weibliche Chars sind vor allem bei der Allianz aber so extremes hatte ich bisher nicht gelesen mein schlimmstes erlebnis war das ich gold bekommen hab da sag ich natürlich nicht nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solonvomwald (28. August 2008)

Höchst wiederwillig muss ich dem TE, Thothem, sowie seinem alter Ego, Thombl, gratulieren.  

Bisher haben es immer noch nicht alle gemerkt, dass der Fred nur eine große Verarsche ist.



Thombl schrieb:


> Nein, nein ... wir lachen zu zweit.



Das Thema, das sich der TE dafür ausgesucht hat, spricht nicht wirklich für ihn.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (28. August 2008)

Das Problem ist nur, dass Deinen Post mal wieder kaum einer lesen wird und direkt auf den originalpost antworten wird.

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich Deiner Gratulation an.


----------



## Amokee (28. August 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen !

Auch wenn der TE ein Aufschneider ist - vielleicht wäre eine grundsätzliche Diskussion über den Umgang der Spieler unter einander mal ein Thema. Der Thread ist gerade wieder ein Beispiel dafür, wie roh manchmal die Sprache wird. Ich spiele männliche und weibliche Chars - ich bin im TS eindeutig als männlich zu identifizieren - Frauen als Raid-Teilnehmer schätze ich als ganz großen Korrektur-Faktor ohne dabei großmäulig oder großkotzig zu sein. Ich habe auch schon Frauen im Raid erlebt, die so manchen dmg-geilen Hanswurst zurecht gewiesen haben - mit klaren und deutlichen Worten ohne dabei zu beleidigen. Das schaffen viele männliche Mitspieler nicht :-)

Meine Frau, die eine als weiblich identifizierbare Hexenmeisterin spielt, ist auch schon übelst beleidigt worden - ein Ticket hilft - ein Ignore dazu sowieso ... und meine Frau ist auch "reif" genug, solchen Heinis entsprechend Paroli zu bieten.

Grüße


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (28. August 2008)

Thotem war doch auch die person mit dem "damage dieter" thread, oder? Aber der Thread hier ist echt niveaulos, das man einfach solche behauptungen aufstellt, mehr kann man dazu net sagen -.-


----------



## Solonvomwald (28. August 2008)

@wolkentaenzer: Ich fürchte auch, aber ich hab es wenigstens versucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (28. August 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> 
> Da geb ich dir absolut Recht. Aber nimm jetzt mal als Beispiel für die rohe Sprache mal diesen Thread. Es kommt ein kleiner wichtigtuer daher, faselt etwas davon sie währe als Schla..., Fo... etc. beleidigt worden. Den meisten Leuten stinkt das natürlich, weil es Fakt ist das so etwas nicht angehen kann. Was den meisten (einschliesslich mir) aber noch mehr gegen den Strich geht, ist einfach die Tatsache das er/sie uns nur reingelegt hat und sich zu Hause einen ablacht. Das ist meines Erachtens unterste Schublade, ich hasse nichts mehr als angelogen zu werden, und ich denke das geht noch mehreren so. Dann kommen halt schonmal Sprüche á la: "Haste was an der Klatsche?" rüber.




^^ /sign

und

Kann man einen Beitrag wegen Abwesenheit des TE's schließen?
wenn ja hier wäre es angebracht.


----------



## Syriora (28. August 2008)

Jo das ist wohl richtig.

Hm aber mal ganz allgemein dazu ein Beitrag, wie das bei mir so zugeht.
Ich bin selber weiblich, habe weibliche Charactere.

Ich bin zum Teil beim Leveln in Gruppen schon gefragt worden, ob ich M oder W wäre.(Wow Partnerbörse, voll die Marktlücke. Ich glaub ich mach mal eine auf xD)
Wahrheitsgemäß antworte ich dann mit W.

Da bekommt man ab und an schon mal ein paar blöde Sprüche gedrückt, sieht meist nach "Frauen putzen bla bla" oder "Frau Sexobjekt" aus. 
Ich hab allerdings den Vorteil, dass mein Verlobter neben mir sitzt und wenns ihm zu arg wird oder er mitbekommt, dass da sonst nichts hilft, 
redet er mal Klartext mit entsprechender Person, danach ist meist Ruhe und genauso klar, dass ich eh nicht mehr zu haben bin *g*

Was mir halt am häufigsten auffällt ist eher der mangelnde Respekt, sobald man irgendwo mal was sagt. So nach dem Motto:
"Frau = müssen wir nicht respektieren, kommt eh nur Doofgelabber raus" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieben Gruß

Syri


----------



## Unterly (28. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> spiel selbst nen weiblichen orc
> und hatte noch nie solche beleidigungen gehört !
> 
> also keine ahnung was du machst im spiel
> ...



Hallo .... Eine kurze Frage meiner Seits...machst du auch Sinnvolles wie arbeiten ? Du befindest dich Tag für Tag im Buffed Forum und bist nur am spammen ! Man kann doch nicht den ganzen Tag sein Leben damit verbringen, über ein Online Spiel zu sprechen. Lern Leben ... das ist arm ! 

BTW : Wieso löschst du meine Einträge in deinem Gästebuch? Es stimmt doch was ich sage. Wieso kommst du mit der Wahrheit nicht zurecht ?


----------



## Tante V (28. August 2008)

Unterly schrieb:


> Hallo .... Eine kurze Frage meiner Seits...machst du auch Sinnvolles wie arbeiten ? Du befindest dich Tag für Tag im Buffed Forum und bist nur am spammen ! Man kann doch nicht den ganzen Tag sein Leben damit verbringen, über ein Online Spiel zu sprechen. Lern Leben ... das ist arm !
> 
> BTW : Wieso löschst du meine Einträge in deinem Gästebuch? Es stimmt doch was ich sage. Wieso kommst du mit der Wahrheit nicht zurecht ?



^^gihihihihihi

 /sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (28. August 2008)

Unterly schrieb:


> Hallo .... Eine kurze Frage meiner Seits...machst du auch Sinnvolles wie arbeiten ? Du befindest dich Tag für Tag im Buffed Forum und bist nur am spammen ! Man kann doch nicht den ganzen Tag sein Leben damit verbringen, über ein Online Spiel zu sprechen. Lern Leben ... das ist arm !
> 
> BTW : Wieso löschst du meine Einträge in deinem Gästebuch? Es stimmt doch was ich sage. Wieso kommst du mit der Wahrheit nicht zurecht ?


Muhahahahaaa...
...so langsam entwickelt sich der thead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (28. August 2008)

Unterly schrieb:


> Hallo .... Eine kurze Frage meiner Seits...machst du auch Sinnvolles wie arbeiten ? Du befindest dich Tag für Tag im Buffed Forum und bist nur am spammen ! Man kann doch nicht den ganzen Tag sein Leben damit verbringen, über ein Online Spiel zu sprechen. Lern Leben ... das ist arm !
> 
> BTW : Wieso löschst du meine Einträge in deinem Gästebuch? Es stimmt doch was ich sage. Wieso kommst du mit der Wahrheit nicht zurecht ?



Geht dich das irgendwas an was er macht? Nein

Er ist blubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Wieso juckt es mich gerade im Report-Button-Finger..


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. August 2008)

Weist du wie du das abschaffen kannst?

/ignore [Name]

so schnell geht das^^

Und nein mir gehts nicht so... Vll haste nur nen scheiss server erwischt :/


----------



## ntluis (28. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Geht dich das irgendwas an was er macht? Nein
> 
> Er ist blubb
> 
> ...



Sexthemen ziehen immer. Sogar, wenn es ein ziemlich schlecht gemachter
erfundener Thread ist. Aber Geschmack ist ja bekanntlich grenzenlos,
auch in Richtung Null.
Es ist höchst unlogisch, dass ein Spieler einen anderen so spezifisch 
beleidigt ohne zu wissen, ob er Männlein oder Weiblein ist. Weiß er das nicht,
bleibt's meist bei Noob, *Bezeichnung fürs Rektum*, Blädmann oder Ähnliches.

Das weiß selbst der größte DAU (Dümmster Anzunehmender User) und leitet das
Geschlehcht des Spielers nicht automatisch vom Geschlecht des Toons ab.


----------



## geVayn (28. August 2008)

Unterly schrieb:


> Hallo .... Eine kurze Frage meiner Seits...machst du auch Sinnvolles wie arbeiten ? Du befindest dich Tag für Tag im Buffed Forum und bist nur am spammen ! Man kann doch nicht den ganzen Tag sein Leben damit verbringen, über ein Online Spiel zu sprechen. Lern Leben ... das ist arm !
> 
> BTW : Wieso löschst du meine Einträge in deinem Gästebuch? Es stimmt doch was ich sage. Wieso kommst du mit der Wahrheit nicht zurecht ?



Ist dir aufgefallen dass dein Thread zum Thema B1ubb geschlossen wurde? Hast vielleicht den Hauch einer Ahnung warum? Wirst du jetzt jeden Thread zumüllen, indem B1ubb was schreibt? Bist du arbeitslos dass du die Zeit dafür hast? Lern Leben ... das ist arm!


----------



## ?!?! (28. August 2008)

Ihr habt schon gemerkt das der liebe Thotem euch verarscht? Nicht wirklich? Also besondere Schnellmerker seid ihr nicht...


----------



## McLucas79 (28. August 2008)

Naja das ist wohl eher Beleidigung als sexuelle Belästigung. 

Ticket->GM->fertch^^

Oder wurde dein Char an den Ar... gefaßt, oder in die Hecke gezehrt? 

Blos weil jemand Ar***lo***** zu mir sagt, heißt das noch nicht das ich gerade von nem Schwulen sexuel belästigt werde.^^


----------



## Solonvomwald (28. August 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Ihr habt schon gemerkt das der liebe Thotem euch verarscht? Nicht wirklich? Also besondere Schnellmerker seid ihr nicht...



Die meisten haben es schon lange gemerkt, aber wie Dein Nachposter beweist, gibt es immer wieder Leute, die nur den Eröffnungspost lesen.


----------



## McLucas79 (28. August 2008)

Solonvomwald schrieb:


> Die meisten haben es schon lange gemerkt, aber wie Dein Nachposter beweist, gibt es immer wieder Leute, die nur den Eröffnungspost lesen.



Naja ich Kau hier doch nicht alle 19 Seiten durch. Da ist mir meine Zeit zu Schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (28. August 2008)

Und weil Dir die Zeit zu schade ist, postest Du lieber etwas, was schon 200 Leute vor Dir geschrieben haben...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## geVayn (28. August 2008)

McLucas79 schrieb:


> Naja ich Kau hier doch nicht alle 19 Seiten durch. Da ist mir meine Zeit zu Schade.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil jeder hier postet ohne zu lesen sind das ja auch 19 Seiten.


----------



## McLucas79 (28. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Und weil Dir die Zeit zu schade ist, postest Du lieber etwas, was schon 200 Leute vor Dir geschrieben haben...
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Nur gut das das noch keiner geschrieben hat. GZ

Und wo Problem? Geht Buffed der Speicherplatz aus? Naja schade das sich meine Meinung mit 200 anderen deckt. 

Möchte mal wissen wie viele sinnlose Post es gibt die einfach nur sinnlos die Post von anderen Kommentieren. Ich wette das geht weit über 200.


----------



## Schascha84 (28. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...




O___o

bin im RL männlich und spiel ne weilbliche blutelfe... aber sowas hab ich noch nie gehört?!
am besten alles auf igno und dann is gut.. oder den server wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (28. August 2008)

Es tut mir sehr leid für Dich, dass Du so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast!
Eigentlich werde ich immer mit großem Respekt behandelt. Die Männer freuen sich eigentlich immer über eine weibliche Stimme im Team Speak. Vielleicht solltest Du einfach mal den Server wechseln?

*Auf jeden Fall einen Screenshot vom Chat machen, wenn Dich einer schriftlich beleidigt *und einen Game Master ansprechen.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und hoffe, Du hast in Zukunft keine solchen Probleme mehr.


----------



## mgfhaki (28. August 2008)

ich wurde auch schon mal von so einer hochsexuell veranlassten blutelfin angemacht dass der dolch meines schurken aber ziemlich winzig ist!!! das hat mich zutiefst getroffen..

mal ehrlich wie schon alle vorher geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ticket an GM und fertig.. mehr kann man sowieso ned machen.. wenn man drauf eingeht.. gefällt das denjenigen zum schluss noch..


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...


GM melden dann auf igno setzten und sich freuen das man die World of Warcraft besser gemacht hat

bzw ich frag mich
was würde Brain Boitano tun? ... aber das is OT^^


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...




Sry, aber thats WoW... Mich wundert da gar nichts mehr...

Und deshalb: Siehe sig

P.S.: Beleidigungen kannst Du aber jederzeit melden und den Affen auf /igno setzen. Einfach nicht weiter drauf eingehen. Das sind hirnlose Kiddys...


----------



## Thombl (28. August 2008)

Ach kinnings Ihr seid herrlich ... weiter so ...


----------



## geVayn (28. August 2008)

Ach Tothem/Thombl, du dummer kleiner Foren-Troll. Ich weiß nicht wie alt du bist, aber geistiges Alter: Vorschule. Einen postnatalen Abbruch fände ich in deinem Fall echt nicht übertrieben.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

omg...ist das thema immernoch offen?....das thema hat jetzt genug, besser gesagt viel zu viel aufmerksamkeit bekommen.....zeit zum schließen


----------



## Blacksmurf (28. August 2008)

Ticket?
Ignor?

Sowas würd mich echt belasten, kommt ja keiner ohne Grund und sagte sowas....wie heißt es so schön,
"Seid nett zu andern Mitspielern dann sieht sie es auch zu euch"  :-)

Und unter Sexuäller belästigung versteh ich auch was anderes :O

Is irgendwie outing des hier zu schreiben :-S


----------



## Kalle1978 (28. August 2008)

Und weil es so schön ist:

Ignorier die...... bla blub

Wurde schon geschrieben .... bla blub

/close pls

/sign

Count +1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rufer (28. August 2008)

Jo würde mich interessiern wie kindisch der server ist wo du da bist. Mir ist das noch nie pasiert und spiele schon seit längerem eine nachtelf kriegerin. Muss wohl wirklich an server liegen. Ticket usw vielicht is ja n kostenloser servertrans drine für diskrimenierung ^^..

Ne also wirklich sowas sollte und muss auch nicht sein. Das ist ein spiel und nicht aoc wo sich nach vielen meinungen von spielern alles nur um brüste besteht... was ich sowieso nicht versteh warum man ein spiel wegen den weiblichen abbildungen spielen sollten aber das isn anderes thema...

zu dir mach einfach n ticket sollte das wieder pasiern zahl die 20euro und wechsel den server gibt viele gute server wo das miteinander oder das geistige alter höher ist als auf manchen...


----------



## rufer (28. August 2008)

Blacksmurf schrieb:


> Ticket?
> Ignor?
> 
> Sowas würd mich echt belasten, kommt ja keiner ohne Grund und sagte sowas....wie heißt es so schön,
> ...




und zu dir das was du schreibst ist genau das warum so viele sich aufregen es geht net direckt um sexuelle belästigung gut das thema ist schlecht gedroffen jedoch diskrimenierung (falsch geschriebn ^^) ist das schon und würde in vielen firmen bei solchen komentaren zur fristlosen entlassung führen... hallo leute wir sind nicht mehr in den 60ern wo wir männern den frauen alles verbieten konnten.. Wenn dann hat jeder ein gleiches recht für was haben wir soviele gesetze eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

omg.....jeden tag werden massig leute beleidigt....ist es ein unterschied ob mann oder frau?...nein!!!!......also macht net so nen wirbel drum....


----------



## Serenas (28. August 2008)

Ich wiederhole es einfach nochmal was die anderen 280 User gesagt haben:

Spiel selber nen Weibchen und hab sowas noch nie erlebt.
Ignor und Ticket.

EDIT: 280 +1


----------



## Kalle1978 (28. August 2008)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön ist:
> 
> Ignorier die...... bla blub
> 
> ...



+2 XD


----------



## Hallodrie (28. August 2008)

hm, habt ihr mal die anderen Posts vom TE gelesen? Irgendwie hab ich Schwierigkeiten an den Wahrheitsgehalt des OP zu galuben...wie viele andere auch schon gesagt haben, jaja, ich weiss ;D


----------



## Devilyn (28. August 2008)

wie geil xD

da sieht man doch was es für deppen gibt die versuchen ne ische über wow aufzureissen^^

gut bei manchen scheints ja geklappt zu haben^^ (siehe buffed paare)

aber im ernst würde nie auf die idee kommen^^ wofür gibts den real^^

btw meine hexe wurde nur einmal angebaggert >duell> er auf fresse> ich ignore xD

ahja und bin m^^ aber na blutelfe konnt i nich wiederstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thombl (28. August 2008)

geVayn schrieb:


> Ach Tothem/Thombl, du dummer kleiner Foren-Troll. Ich weiß nicht wie alt du bist, aber geistiges Alter: Vorschule. Einen postnatalen Abbruch fände ich in deinem Fall echt nicht übertrieben.



Hallo GaYayn ... hupsala ... ich meinte natürlich GaVayn ... Also erstmal möcht ich das Gerücht zerstreuen, dass Tothem und ich ein und die selbe Person sind ... Sind wir nicht! Was ein Foren-Troll sein soll entzieht sich bis weilen auch meiner Kenntnis, aber ich denke du könntest da abhilfe schaffen. ich weiß auch nicht wie alt du bist und um ehrlich zu sein ist mir das auch total schnuppe. Mein Geistiges Alter laut einmaliger Nintendo DS zockerei ist 26 ... das geht ja gerade so. Du scheinst mir allerdings wirklich einiges vorraus zu haben, denn ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung was ein POSTnataler Abbruch sein soll ... PRÄ könnte ich verstehen aber POST... Ich hab dich ganz doll lieb. Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal zum knuddeln im RL treffen.


----------



## Frankx (28. August 2008)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren sexuell belästigt.
> ...



Die Meisten die Sexuell belästig werden provozieren es wenn sie Nackt in Hauptsädten nach geld Betteln oder leute antanzen oder durch auffällige ingame Namen....


----------



## philits (28. August 2008)

also ich hatte das problem bis jetzt nicht. vl liegts dran das viele leute gnom magierinnen nicht grade anziehend finden ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

Hallodrie schrieb:


> hm, habt ihr mal die anderen Posts vom TE gelesen? Irgendwie hab ich Schwierigkeiten an den Wahrheitsgehalt des OP zu galuben...wie viele andere auch schon gesagt haben, jaja, ich weiss ;D



jo...aber aufmerksamkeit hat sie/er bekommen....meiner meinung nach vie zu viel......


----------



## Biesty (28. August 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> ....aber kaum ertönt im Teamspeak mal ne weilbliche Stimme wird das Mädel stundenlang angebaggert (zum Teil auch auf ne üble Art)... Das ist dann doch recht nervig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_._."
Also ich bin weiblich und all meine Chars sind es auch ...
Aber angemacht wurd ich weder im Spiel noch im TS .. was habt ihr denn für nen Raid wenn die Frauenstimmen da solch Reaktionen auslösen? ^.^
Gib ip ich mag gemein sein zu den Leuten *hrhr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-LG-
Chu_


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

Biesty schrieb:


> _._."
> Also ich bin weiblich und all meine Chars sind es auch ...
> Aber angemacht wurd ich weder im Spiel noch im TS .. was habt ihr denn für nen Raid wenn die Frauenstimmen da solch Reaktionen auslösen? ^.^
> Gib ip ich mag gemein sein zu den Leuten *hrhr*
> ...


ach da gibts genügend die könnens sich eifnach nich verkneifen so traurig wies auch is
naja und ich spiel männliche sowie weibliche charas und belästigt haben mich nur mal 3 leute auf ner weiblichen blutelfe mein trollinchen noch nie (komisch komisch^^)


----------



## geVayn (28. August 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Hallo GaYayn ... hupsala ... ich meinte natürlich GaVayn ... Also erstmal möcht ich das Gerücht zerstreuen, dass Tothem und ich ein und die selbe Person sind ... Sind wir nicht! Was ein Foren-Troll sein soll entzieht sich bis weilen auch meiner Kenntnis, aber ich denke du könntest da abhilfe schaffen. ich weiß auch nicht wie alt du bist und um ehrlich zu sein ist mir das auch total schnuppe. Mein Geistiges Alter laut einmaliger Nintendo DS zockerei ist 26 ... das geht ja gerade so. Du scheinst mir allerdings wirklich einiges vorraus zu haben, denn ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung was ein POSTnataler Abbruch sein soll ... PRÄ könnte ich verstehen aber POST... Ich hab dich ganz doll lieb. Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal zum knuddeln im RL treffen.


 Wie du vielleicht bemerkt hast, ist es für einen pränatalen Abbruch bei dir schon zu spät. Ein postnataler Abbruch wird gern mit Ak47 oder ähnlichem vorgenommen.
 Allerdings ging ich bisher davon aus, dass du mit dem Threadersteller identisch bist (hatte ich das in einem anderen Thread gelesen?), mein Post bezog sich mehr auf diesen...
 Was meine sexuelle Orientierung angeht irrst du dich leider. Was verleitete dich zu der Annahme? Falls du trotzdem kuscheln kommen willst: Gern!


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. August 2008)

Aufgrund des hier herrschenden, beleidigenden und mir als Spam erscheinenden Umgangstones wird dieser Thread nun geschlossen. Es werden einige User eventuell eine Ermahnung / Verwarnung erhalten, bitte haltet euer Postfach im Auge! Beschwerden über die Schließung des Themas sind jederzeit über PM möglich.

~closed


----------

